# The Lost Key: Part 3 (Chapter 9)



## Catalyst (Nov 18, 2021)

*Go to previous chapter (chapter 8)*​*Chapter 9 – Source of energy*​



IMG 9.1​
Over the course of the previous 8 chapters, we were gradually getting closer to unraveling the secret of energy technologies of the past, examining in detail all kinds of phenomena, artifacts and concepts associated with history, physics, chemistry and some other areas. Now, with enough knowledge behind us, we can finally begin to analyze one of the most important aspects of this study, namely, the energy source that made all these technologies work.

To make the course of my thoughts seem more understandable to you, I will try to lead you along the same logical path that I myself followed. To do this, let's assume that we do not live on a flat earth, not under a dome, and not in a computer simulation (as some people think). After all, otherwise, any search for the truth or an unlimited source of energy would lose any meaning, wouldn't it? So, let's turn our eyes and thoughts into space. Even though we know practically nothing about how it works, we can understand in general terms at least that *our entire universe is in constant motion*.




IMG 9.2​Our and other planets of this space system revolve around their own axis and around the central star – the Sun. The Sun itself, in its turn, also moves along some orbit around an even larger and more powerful object/system. Everything works as a single, self-sufficient and perfectly coordinated clockwork. But where does this huge system of planets, stars and galactic clusters get its energy from? And what ensures the stability of its work? Could all this be the result of some fictional «big bang» and inexplicable «dark matter»? Personally, I very much doubt this, but I am not going to build any theories about the real structure of the universe now.

In this case, we should be primarily interested in the fact that the universe consists of a huge amount of energy, and this is an indisputable fact that even official science does not hide. So why can't we use this energy in the same way as heavenly bodies use it? After all, no one charges or pushes planets and stars with the help of an engine, but at the same time they can move in space and emit fields. Even without any special knowledge of physics or astronomy, it can be assumed that this is because they are part of the same interdependent energy system. All we need to use this energy is just to merge into an already existing flow, or in other words – reach the state of resonance with this system.

In our case, the closest source of energy within this system is the planet on which we all live. And since we live on a huge source of energy, what is the point of drawing it from somewhere else?




IMG 9.3​The idea that we can gather the energy of the Earth to our advantage was put forward by a lot of people, including such famous thinkers as Nikola Tesla and Viktor Schauberger. Nevertheless, even despite all the popularity and attractiveness of this direction, it is not possible to find any reliable research, blueprints, or intelligible explanations in open access, since truthful information is almost always hidden and classified. But even in spite of this, we at least can be sure that all this is possible, because otherwise no one would hide this information.

Either way, speaking of using the energy of the planet, everything comes down to two possible options – gathering energy from the Earth directly, or through the field that it creates around itself. In the case of the first option, we are dealing with wired transmission of energy, and in the case of the second, with wireless transmission. Considering the peculiarities of the design and placement of the resonators discussed in this article, I am inclined to think that they were aimed at wireless operation. If I am right, then the most probable source of energy for vessels with a special substance was precisely the Earth's field.




IMG 9.4​The essence of their working principle was that they entered the state of resonance with the field of the planet, thus continuing the already existing energy chain. In order to enter this resonance, the substance inside the vessel had to correspond to certain characteristics. What these characteristics are, and how they can be achieved, I will tell you a little later. At this point, let's take a closer look at what the Earth's field is.

Everyone knows that the Earth has magnetic properties. This can be easily verified by picking up a compass. But why, when it comes to the force of attraction/gravity, which for all external signs works in almost the same way as the most ordinary magnet, does official science provide some completely illogical explanations of such an obvious process? If you try to familiarize yourself with the generally accepted explanation of gravity on your own, you will come across a completely vague pile of terms and formulas based on the so-called «theory of relativity».

The reason for this is obvious – it is very unprofitable for insidious dark forces that people know the truth about the real properties of fields and matter. But how can we understand the truth in such unfavorable conditions? The only way is to look for grains of truth and combine them into one picture. One such piece is the research of the Canadian inventor John Hutchison.




IMG 9.5​You probably have already seen or heard something about this man and his discoveries. On the internet, they are known as the Hutchison Effect. The essence of this effect is that some objects (regardless of their internal structure) exhibit extremely strange properties when exposed to electromagnetic radiation of a certain frequency. In his experiments, John selected and combined different electromagnetic frequencies, thereby causing quite unusual phenomena. Objects could split into small pieces, move on their own and even *lose their weight*.

*MV 9.1 – «**The Hutchison Effect**»*​
And although John himself did not provide a detailed explanation of this phenomenon (since he himself did not fully understand it or tried to be secretive), one way or another we can make our own reasons based on the information discussed in the course of this article. As you should already know, the properties of any matter are determined by the parameters of its crystal lattice. The crystal lattice, in turn, consists of structured fields of different vibration frequencies. In theory, if we choose the correct frequency of influence for a particular matter, we can modify its structure, and thereby change its properties.

Such a technology for restructuring matter in itself deserves a separate examination, but in our case we are interested in one specific aspect of it, namely, the connection with gravity. If objects in Hutchison's experiments really lost the ability to respond to the force of Earth’s gravity, then this proves the direct connection of gravity with the structural features of matter and with electromagnetic phenomena, which makes the generally accepted theory of gravity untenable.

_It will hardly surprise you that most of the wiki-like internet resources unanimously claim that Hutchison is a charlatan, weirdo or just a fool – a standard tale, attributed to all researchers and inventions of this kind. However, it should be noted that by the time John Hutchison got older, he really began to behave very strangely. However, there is a catch in this. The fact is that John Hutchison is one of those few people who managed to openly demonstrate forbidden technology and still survive. Accordingly, there are several versions of what actually happened to him. They all boil down to the fact that either someone contributed to his mental decay, or he himself went crazy and thus got spared, or he cleverly pretended to be crazy so that they no longer saw a threat in him. Be that as it may, you can draw your own conclusion._

Now we turn to the next interesting clue related to the phenomenon of gravity. This clue is the research of the American scientist Thomas Townsend Brown (1905-1985), who at one time was also supposedly able to detect and use the connection between gravity and electromagnetism.




IMG 9.6​Unlike John Hutchison, Thomas Brown is not called a charlatan or a pseudo-scientist, but the official science still has no plans to connect the phenomena he discovered to gravity. They say that Brown demonstrated nothing else but an «ionic wind», and any other ideas about his experiments are attributed to conspiracy theorists. The reason for a more loyal attitude towards this person is that he did not openly propagate his research, and most of his life worked for the state in the military sphere. And as you might have guessed on your own, the ambiguity about his experiments is not connected at all with doubts about their objectivity, but rather that they were of a classified nature. If his research was really limited to the «ionic wind», then there would be much more information about it in open access. In fact, the only reliable source of information about his experiments is a rare archival footage, which was filmed in his laboratory in the period of 1958-1959.

_The only good-quality copy of this footage was found in a documentary from gaia.com. The rest of it, unfortunately, is available only in poor quality. Below are two videos, the first is a fragment in good quality, the second is an excerpt of the most curious frames from the full version of the archive footage._

*MV 9.2 – «**TTB1**»*
Gaia.com: «Deep Space» Season 1, Episode 5 – «Secrets of Anti-Gravity».​
As you can see yourself, Thomas Brown used strange dome-like umbrellas and spheres with obscure contents. But why did he use them? Is this a coincidence? Or maybe we are once again faced with the implementation of the prohibited technology which uses fundamental physical principles that are so stubbornly hidden from us?

*MV 9.3 – «**TTB2**»*
Source (AV 9.1)​
The second video reveals even more amazing devices from Thomas Brown's lab. Almost all of them to one degree or another resemble various energy installations that I demonstrated as examples throughout the article. And if Thomas Brown indeed was engaged in experiments with antigravity, then all this leads to very interesting thoughts. In particular, the connection between old technologies, gravity and the Earth's field is becoming apparent.

Our next lead will be a man named Athanasius Kircher and one of his books. But before we move on to his research, I would like to say a few words about the author himself.




IMG 9.7​According to official data, Athanasius Kircher was a German scientist-inventor, as well as a Jesuit monk who lived in the period of 1602-1680. During his life, Athanasius Kircher published a fairly large number of scientific works in the field of natural sciences, which tells us that he was either a very versatile person, or someone who had wide access to relevant information. Either way, the information contained in his scientific works is really worth to get acquainted with it. Probably you have already seen excerpts with illustrations from some of his works more than once:




IMG 9.8 – Taken from «Ars Magna Lucis et Umbrae» by Athanasius Kircher (1645).​Almost all of his scientific works contain rather unusual illustrations that have puzzled researchers of the past for years. The book that I want to show you is also full of unusual illustrations, some of which will help us get on the trail of truth. Its name is «Magnes sive de Arte Magnetica» (1641), which can be translated as «Magnetite or the science of magnetism».




IMG 9.9​«Magnes sive de Arte Magnetica» is one of the oldest and most authentic books on magnetism available in open access. In terms of content, the book is divided into three sections: 1 – «De natura et facultatibus magnetis» (on the nature and properties of magnets); 2 – «Magnes applicatus» (application of magnets); 3 – «Mundus sive catena magnetica» (the world or magnetic chain). According to the description of the book from the Wikipedia page, Athanasius Kircher believed that "the universe is governed by the same physical laws of attraction and repulsion that bind everything together," and even argued that "the same force attracts the souls of people to God". This idea is very deep and interesting, but because of my lack of knowledge of Latin, unfortunately, I cannot learn more about how Athanasius develops this idea in this and other books of his. All I can do is study the illustrations. But in our case, even this was enough to reveal some curious details.

The first thing that caught my attention was this:



 




 


IMG 9.10; IMG 9.11; IMG 9.12; IMG 9.13​Even despite the fact that these illustrations are taken from different pages and are not directly related to each other, there is clearly a reference to the connection between magnetism and geometry. It may also have something to do with the urban and architectural symmetry that I mentioned earlier.

The next pair of illustrations that caught my attention most likely describes the features of the structure of the Earth's field. If you compare the following images with what was discussed earlier in this article, then you will definitely notice obvious similarities:




IMG 9.14




IMG 9.15​There is also something in this book that I have never encountered before. Namely, the image of a certain «cryptological machine» and «universal magnetic horoscope»:




IMG 9.16​Sounds very interesting and unusual, doesn't it? To be honest, I myself haven’t been able to understand their original purpose. Hopefully someone can figure out their secret over time. In this case, I want to draw your attention primarily to the fact that, in the illustration of the «cryptological machine», once again, we see mysterious spheres/vessels. They can be seen in more detail in several other illustrations presented in the book:




IMG 9.17​Based on the given examples, we can draw three important conclusions. The first is that these spheres can be sources of motive force. In two illustrations we see how some movable mechanisms with weights are attached to them. Most likely, the illustrations demonstrate some kind of physical experiment associated with the work of such spheres. The second finding is the obvious connection between the spheres/vessels, magnetism and the lost technology. This is hinted to us both by the fact that vessel-like spheres were found in a book about magnetism, and by the fact that they were depicted together with an obelisk. The third, most interesting conclusion, rests on the peculiarity of the design of the depicted spheres. They are noticeably different in their interior from the design that I gave as example earlier. But why is it so?




IMG 9.18​Since we cannot know for sure what exactly the author wanted to depict in his illustrations, we can only make assumptions. And in this case, I see two possible options. The first option is that it is just a slightly different type of vessels. The second option – the illustrations show not the interior of the spheres themselves, but the approximate structure of the Earth. Let's take a closer look at both of the options, and then put everything together into one whole picture.

Suppose that we indeed have before us another variation of the vessel/sphere, which has an additional vessel/sphere inside - how can we make sure that such a structure really took place among the energy devices of the past? In order to find a solution to this problem, it is necessary to start thinking outside the usual spherical form, and focus on the principle itself.

If in the vessels, that we examined earlier, the substance presumably moved around a fixed rod, then now we have another additional and potentially movable element. This inner element can be either solid or hollow. By its properties, it can either correspond to an external substance, or to some extent differ from it (in polarity, for example). But regardless of the properties of the internal and external components, in any case we have a system in which one element is inside the other. Yes, we clearly see that this principle is applied to spheres, but who said that it cannot be applied to other shapes? The clue we need was once again found in old religious artifacts, which I partially touched upon in the first part of the article.




IMG 9.19 – «Saint Clare Driving Away the Infidels with the Eucharist» by Isidoro Arredondo (1693).​There are quite a few images of such devices on the internet. But among these images, there are very few of those that demonstrate them in full set, and particularly in operative state. But if you combine all authentic examples into one picture, then it turns out that the original device consists of a cylinder filled with a certain substance, and in some cases it has an object inside, made in the shape of a sphere or another cylinder.



 


IMG 9.20 – the artifact is located in «The Metropolitan Museum of Art», New-York, USA; IMG 9.21 – the artifacts are located in «Basilica of Sant'Andrea», Mantua, Italy.



 


IMG 9.22 – the artifact is located in «Basilica of the Holy Blood», Bruges, Belgium; IMG 9.23 – the artifact is located in «Cathedral of St. Michael and St. Gudula», Brussels, Belgium.​We know that such cylinders were supposed to be filled with a certain substance. But if in the original configuration the cylinders consisted of two compartments, then this suggests that the substances placed inside of them must have been somewhat different from each other. This difference could be in composition, polarity or direction of rotation. But here we are facing another question – how could it rotate, if it rotated at all?

First, it is necessary to take into account that the cylinder is located within the range of the energy resonator. It means that the energy stream flows through it, while being always twisted into a spiral. This flow, in turn, can either activate a certain movable mechanism, or directly affect the substance, structuring it on the micro-level. Secondly, one cannot fail to notice the use of the principle of rotation in another similar device, which has survived to this day in the form of the so-called «prayer wheel»:




IMG 9.24​The image of these devices is still well preserved in Buddhism. Even in spite of the fact that now they are used not for their original purpose, their typical appearance and surviving legends reveal a number of very important information for us. Once again, I will provide you with a brief text that generalizes key ideas about the purpose and features of prayer wheels:

_The sense of spinning this wheel/drum is closely related to the concept of spinning the «_*wheel of Dharma*_». It is believed that the* rotation of the wheel contributes to the purification of Karma and to the embodiment of other positive effects*. For this, texts of sacred mantras are applied to the drum, the rotation of which is considered to be comparable in efficiency with oral reading. Also, mantras are written on a scroll, which is then wound around *a core inside the drum called the «tree of life»*. It is believed that the prayer wheel must be *rotated clockwise*, due to the nature of the movement of the Sun. But in rare cases, it is allowed to *rotate* it *counterclockwise*, *thus releasing more furious energy*._

If you try to understand the meaning of these words based on the structural design of a modern prayer wheel, then this will obviously lead you nowhere. However, if we assume that Buddhist prayer wheels and Christian cylinders with a special substance were once the same class of energy devices, then everything starts to fall into place.




IMG 9.25​By combining the appearance of some devices and a description of the working principle of others, we get a relatively complete picture of its essence. Most likely, the basic working principle of this class of devices was the presence of two differently polarized and/or oppositely rotating elements. When these elements were placed and/or rotated inside such a container, they created a field of specific configuration. But what configuration, and why?


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 18, 2021)

Let's go back to the original contradiction about spheres from the book on magnetism. What if they served as a demonstration of the internal structure of the Earth? This assumption is supported by the fact that the Earth should supposedly have some kind of core. But the only problem is that we don't know it for sure. What if everything is different inside our planet? Of course, you we could argue for a long time over this issue, but there is one aspect that indirectly confirms the idea of the presence of something like a core or filling inside the Earth. This aspect is associated with the rotation of the Earth and the known magnetic properties of its field.

As you should have already understood, any field is a torus, through the axis of which runs an energy flow. The internal rotation of the torus and the direction of the energy flow are determined by the right-hand rule. In the case of our planet, we know that it rotates on its axis. If you look at it from above, it turns out that it rotates counterclockwise. From the point of view of the right-hand rule, one might think that the geographic north pole of the planet corresponds to the north pole of its field, but in the case of the Earth, the opposite is true. The geographic north pole of our planet corresponds to the south magnetic pole of its field, while the geographic south pole corresponds to the north magnetic pole.




IMG 9.26​This leads us to one very important circumstance. In order for the Earth's field to have such a configuration, something inside the planet must move clockwise – in the direction opposite to the Earth's rotation. What exactly is this something I do not know, but I can assume that it may be the very core. And if we take into account that the rotation of the Earth itself around its axis plays an equal role, it turns out that our planet also uses the principle of counter-rotating elements.

But before I move on to conclusions regarding this principle, I want to show some additional examples. One of them is a rather unusual device, created in Germany in the first half of the 20th century, and best known by the name «Die Glocke» (Ger: bell).




IMG 9.27 – Concept-art of «Die Glocke».​There are no real photos of «Die Glocke» on the internet, and its existence, of course, is not officially recognized by anyone. But if you believe the rumors and the few grains of leaked information, then this device was a very powerful energy generator, which was later planned to be used in a new type of aircraft. One of its most notable properties was its ability to create an anti-gravity effect. However, the most interesting aspect is the description of its operating principle. It is assumed that «Die Glocke» consisted of two cylinders, *rotating in opposite directions*, and filled with a special substance called Xerum-525, which was very similar to red mercury. It could look something like this:




GIF 9.1 – Gaia.com: «Deep Space» Season 1, Episode 5 – «Secrets of Anti-Gravity».​If we did not know about the energy devices of the past, we would probably have taken this information skeptically. But given all that we have already figured out, it would be foolish to ignore such an obvious similarity between this and previous devices. If «Die Glocke» indeed worked and created an anti-gravitational effect, then this gives us another indirect confirmation of the connection between the principle of counter-rotation and the field of our planet.

The next example is the invention of a man named Alexey Chekurkov, which he has been working on for several years, and which he occasionally demonstrates on his YouTube channel. Alexey calls his invention «гравилёт» (gravilyot) (from Russian words «gravity» and «fly»), and judging by what is shown in the video, the device is really capable of levitating in the air without any tweaks or video editing:

*MV 9.4 – «**Пятый запуск гравилёта**»*​
In one of his videos (AV 9.2), Alexey talks in detail about the design and the alleged working principle of his invention. If we summarize everything in a compact and accessible form, then the basic working principle of the device is tied to the *mutually opposite rotation of two disks*, with magnets attached to them. The disks themselves spin thanks to ordinary electricity, which is fed to the device through a wire coming from the battery.




IMG 9.28​However, the observed effect is achieved not only due to the rotating discs. A certain role is also played by the fact that there is an ultrasonic emitter installed on top of the device, which in a certain way changes the field formed by the magnets. According to Alexey himself, it is precisely the achievement of a specific resonant frequency of the total field that allows the device to reach the levitation effect. An equally important aspect is the number and location of magnets on the rotating discs. According to the diagram presented, *the magnets should be located on the disk in the form of a hexagon*.



 


IMG 9.29; IMG 9.30​It should be noted that Alexey drew this and some other ideas from the research of a rather widely-known (in certain circles) scientist-entomologist and inventor Viktor Grebennikov. Studying various insects throughout almost his entire life, Grebennikov noticed one very unusual property inherent to one degree or another in some of their representatives. According to his observations, materials which various scales, cocoons, honeycombs and other similar things are made of, are capable of creating a special kind of fields that can interact with living organisms and even with gravity.




IMG 9.31 – Illustrations from Viktor Grebennikov’s book «Мой мир» («My world»), demonstrating the structure of surfaces/scales of various insects. The photos were made using electron microscope.​Grebennikov concluded that the reason for the special properties is the cellular and symmetric structure that underlies the given materials. He gained his fame precisely for the fact that, presumably, was able to use this phenomenon in practice. According to Grebennikov himself, by taking as a basis a certain number of elytra of a certain type of flying insects, and combining them into a single layer (presumably consisting of two or more sub-layers), he managed to create a material with anti-gravitational properties. By placing the resulting material in a homemade wooden case-platform, and equipping it with a mechanical control system (which could change the pattern of that very levitating material), Grebennikov managed to assemble a fully operational aircraft working on the principle of interaction with Earth’s gravity.



 


IMG 9.32; IMG 9.33​Unfortunately, there are no other photos or videos on the internet which could reveal the full potential of this device. On the one hand, Grebennikov did not hide general information about his invention. But on the other hand, he was very reluctant to go into technical details, and nowhere and never publicly mentioned the name of the very insect from which he took special elytra.

Without knowing anything about the structure of matter and fields, one can decide that Grebennikov is an ordinary charlatan, who decided to become famous in his old age. However, knowing that properties of fields and geometry are actually interdependent, this invention does not seem so impossible. And the reluctance of a person to share technical details can be easily explained by the intervention of special services, which obviously took control of him, and threatened him with something bad for revealing the protected secret.

Now, let's try to come up with a little summary based on the last few examples. Even in spite of the superficial difference between the considered devices, they all use the same principle, namely – the addition of fields. In fact, they differ only in the way they add to each other. In some cases, field sources are located in such a way that one is inside the other. In other cases, they are located in parallel.




IMG 9.34​If all these devices could really interact with the Earth's field, then this means that they were able to create uniform fields, even regardless of the method involved. Probably for the same reason, we see a difference in the internal structure between the vessels from the book of Athanasius Kircher and the one found in the Indian temple. If the required configuration (geometry) of the field could be achieved in various ways, this explains the reason why some vessels had one compartment for a special substance inside, while others had two. Most probably, vessels had different interior design variations. Some clues about how vessels and other types of resonators could have been arranged inside are found in a book titled «The Turner's Manual» by Louis Georges Isaac Salivet:



 





 





 


IMG 9.35; IMG 9.36; IMG 9.37; IMG 9.38; IMG 9.39; IMG 9.40​However, at this stage, the picture is still far from complete. In order to clarify it, we need to answer a number of important questions, in particular:
• If energy technologies of the past are somehow connected with anti-gravity, then what exactly is this connection? What actually is anti-gravity?
• Is there any universal explanation for the process of entering the state of resonance with the Earth's field?
• How can we recreate this technology now?

Let's start by looking at anti-gravity and its relation to the old technology. Given all the secrecy surrounding this direction, you might think that any guesses on this issue will remain unconfirmed guesses. But as you should have already understood, it is impossible to hide absolutely everything. Even when it comes to anti-gravity technologies.

In order to unravel this secret, you just need to take a closer look at such a phenomenon as superconductivity. As with all other physical phenomena, its explanation from the point of view of official science leaves much to be desired. If we explain its essence in human language, then everything is quite simple – at a certain state of the crystal lattice, some materials begin to interact with magnets differently. Instead of being attracted or repelled by the magnet, the material seems to be embedded in its field, hovering at the point at which it was placed. If you give a superconductor movement along or around a magnet of the appropriate shape, then it will move until it loses its superconducting state. There are various ways to achieve this state, but one of the simplest and most accessible is cooling with liquid nitrogen. You can clearly observe this physical phenomenon in the following video:

*MV 9.5 – «**Quantum locking will blow your mind – How does it work?**»*​
_Once again, I do not recommend paying attention to the provided «scientific» explanation. Try to come to an understanding of this phenomenon yourself._

There are quite a lot of interesting videos on the internet about experiments with superconductors, and you have probably seen them more than once. I didn't try to surprise you. But why then did I raise this topic in the context of anti-gravity? The point is that superconductivity is very close in essence to anti-gravity. It lets us know that there is a third state of interaction between bodies, besides attraction and repulsion. And if we try to explain anti-gravity in the context of physical phenomena known to us, then it is the state of levitation with superconductivity that is most similar to anti-gravity from all that we have.

Of course, superconductivity in the form we are talking about now is not anti-gravity in the literal sense of the word. But if we assume that the Earth is a huge magnet (just more complex), then who said that we cannot pull off the same trick with superconductivity, but only within the scope of the planetary field? If my idea is realizable, then it turns out that the vessels-resonators we are dealing with could work just on a similar principle. In the video we saw the spinning puck, but what if it was a liquid or gaseous substance?



 


GIF 9.2; GIF 9.3​The substance that was supposedly located inside the vessels-resonators would simply rotate endlessly in a circle like the puck in the video. While the rotation, in turn, would create a movement of the energy flow along the central axis (according to the right-hand rule). The only problem is that we do not know how to create a substance that could interact with the field of the planet. Moreover, before connecting all this with the technologies of the past, I first need to prove that superconductivity and gravity are somehow connected at all. How can this be done?

When I first saw a model with a superconductor levitating in a circle, I couldn’t stop thinking about the striking similarity with the way satellites revolve around the Earth in orbit.




IMG 9.41​According to the official explanation, keeping a satellite in a fixed orbit is achieved by maintaining a balance between the planet's gravitational pull and the inertial motion of the satellite itself. But in this case, it turns out that any slightest miscalculation in speed will either drop the satellite to Earth or send it into open space. Are all available artificial satellites being held in orbit in such a clumsy way? But what if not? What if they use exactly the same principle of «embedding», but only in the gravitational field of the Earth? This way it would be much simpler and more logical, wouldn't it?

If my assumption is correct, then this means that satellites and other spacecraft must use devices and materials that can interact with the Earth's field. And if we could understand what exactly these devices and materials are, then the secret of interaction with the Earth's field would be revealed to us, and as a consequence, the secret of the resonators under study.

But how can we test this theory, given that parts of spaceships are not scattered about anywhere, so that you can test them, or at least evaluate them visually? Ironically, it turned out that they do get scattered about, either in the form of space debris, or in the form of not so well hidden truth.

The first case that I would like to show you is a rather unusual sphere found by an American family named Betz in the wilderness of Jacksonville (Florida, USA) in 1974.

*MV 9.6 – «**Man finds a sphere**»*​
Almost immediately after its discovery, this sphere became a sensation. Dozens of reporters, scientists and paranormal researchers have moved to Jacksonville to learn more about the incredible find. Completely different assumptions were put forward about the origin of this object. Some believed that it was an alien, some said that it was a satellite (or a part of a satellite), and some even claimed that it had nothing to do with space. At some point, the object was investigated by representatives of the US Navy, but they expectedly did not provide any meaningful comments.




IMG 9.42​Since then, this object has been surrounded by a fairly large amount of conflicting information and rumors that do not allow making unambiguous conclusions about its purpose or real properties. It is only more or less certain that the sphere was made of a known variety of stainless steel, weighed around 10 kg, and was almost perfectly balanced. The only unevenness on the surface of the sphere was a small triangular cutout, the purpose of which can only be guessed at.

However, according to the testimony of the Betz family itself, the sphere was capable of remotely influencing others and responding to sounds. For example, the family’s dog, when being near the sphere, closed its ears and whined. And when a guitar was once played near the sphere, it was noticed how the sphere emitted odd sounds in response.

Of course, everyone can make their own conclusion about the item found by the Betz family. But the version that seems the most plausible to me personally suggests that this object was originally of terrestrial origin, though at the same time, most likely, was used in space, either as an independent device, or as part of a more complex spacecraft.

One of the reasons that makes me think so are devices called «radar calibration spheres». I can't say for sure that these spheres are the same as the one found by the Betz family, but they are definitely similar. Below you can see some modern examples of such calibration spheres made by «Century Metal Spinning», a manufacturer and supplier of various technical components for national aerospace research laboratories:



 


IMG 9.43; IMG 9.44​On the one hand, there is nothing secret in these spheres, and information about them, though in a very limited amount, can be found. The only question is, how true is that information? All we know for sure is that such things have been launched into space since the 1960s. Some of the very first «calibration spheres» launched into orbit are called «LCS» («Lincoln Calibration Sphere»):




IMG 9.45 – Source​According to official data, they are hollow aluminum balls designed for autonomous stay in orbit. This, in fact, ends the main part of their description. But if they were only used to calibrate radars, why is there so little information about them in open access?

Almost all information on the topic of «calibration spheres» that can be found on the internet (apart from articles about «LCS»), boils down to scattered reports (Source 1, Source 2), prepared by a group of scientists from the «US Naval Research Laboratory». But they all talk about a slightly different kind of calibration spheres, which are designated as «PERCS» («Precision Expandable Radar Calibration Sphere»). These devices are expandable metal frames made from geometrically-regular cells. According to the description given in the above-mentioned reports, the main purposes of these spheres are:
- to provide HF radar calibration target using spherical wire frame;
- to provide optical calibrator for laser sattelite tracking via retroreflectors installed on the frame;
- to study deployment, characteristics, and plasma interactions of large polyhedral structures in orbit.



 





 


IMG 9.46; IMG 9.47; IMG 9.48; IMG 9.49​Honestly, these devices deserve separate examination. But even at the most superficial level, «PERC» spheres differ significantly from «LCS» spheres. However, there is another kind of space spheres that can be located somewhere in the middle between «LCS» and «PERCS». You can learn about it by paying attention to a satellite named «LAGEOS»:




IMG 9.50​In total, two such satellites were launched – «LAGEOS-1» in 1976 and «LAGEOS-2» in 1992. Officially, the main purpose of «LAGEOS» was to study the geodynamic processes of the Earth. This satellite is inherently passive, and all interaction with it is reduced to determining its position in orbit using retroreflectors installed on its frame (they reflect signals from ground positioning stations). Thus, we see that it performs approximately the same role as spheres of the «PERCS» type, but at the same time differs from them in a way that it is a solid sphere, which makes it more similar in design to spheres of the «LCS» type. But there is one important difference between «LAGEOS» and «LCS». Pay attention to the following archived video:

*MV 9.7 – «**Laser Geodynamics Satellite (LAGEOS)**»*​
It clearly shows how a certain dense cylinder is placed inside the «LAGEOS» sphere, the purpose of which we are not told anything about. Why was this cylinder needed and why do «LCS» spheres lack it? Moreover, if all three types of spheres are homogeneous devices with a similar working principle, then why is all the information available to us so scattered and scarce? Something in all this clearly does not add up. They are obviously trying to hide some important detail from us.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 18, 2021)

A similar understatement surrounds a number of other space devices. In particular, the history of the development of artificial satellites is rather suspicious. If you look at the very first models, then you’ll notice that almost all of them are made in the shapes that are so well-known to us:



 


IMG 9.51 – «Vanguard 1»; IMG 9.52 – «Sputnik 1».



 


IMG 9.53 – «Explorer 7»; IMG 9.54 – «Explorer 10».​If we take their modern counterparts, then almost all of them look something like this:




IMG 9.55​But why are modern satellites so different from those that were launched at the very beginning? Is it because of the development of technology? Or is it just that someone has become more careful with what to tell and show people? Be that as it may, but there is certainly some sort of a cover-up. Though it is not surprising at all, given that we are dealing with organizations that have been specializing in information concealment for decades.

And if you are interested in my opinion on this matter, then the closedness of space and space programs is not at all connected with one of the annoying conspiracy theories (possibly invented by themselves), but rather with the fact that space is very closely connected with hidden energy technologies. A rather telling evidence of it lies in the way they handle space debris. According to an agreement once adopted by someone, all space satellites and space stations taken out of service are flooded in the most remote and inaccessible point of the planet, known as the «spacecraft cemetery» or «Point Nemo»:




IMG 9.56 – Source​Apparently, someone is very afraid to allow ordinary people to get their hands on real space technologies, even broken ones. Otherwise, why did they have to choose such a specific location? But even despite all the precautions, space debris still sometimes manage to fall into the hands of ordinary people. In the photos below, you can see some cases of strange damaged spheres being found, which are very similar to the ones we looked at before:



 





 


IMG 9.57; IMG 9.58; IMG 9.59; IMG 9.60​Usually, the media do not hide the fact that these spheres are space debris, but at the same time, they rarely go into details regarding their application and technical subtleties. One of the most highlighted cases occurred in early 2021. Then, on one of the beaches of the Bahamas, ordinary people found one of those space spheres. Below you can see photos that were taken while digging this sphere out of sand:




IMG 9.61​_The inscriptions in Russian make it clear that the operating temperature range for this sphere is from -170 to -196 degrees, and the weight is about 41 kgf (__kilogram-force__). Unfortunately, I could not decipher the data on the volume and other inscriptions._

Initially, the incident was shared via Twitter and later picked up by some well-known news agencies such as «The Independent», «RIA News» and «Russia 24». All of them unanimously reported that this object was created to be used in space, and particularly to store space fuel. Moreover, it turned out that information about these devices can be quite easily found on the internet, on websites of various aerospace contractors:




IMG 9.62 – Source 1, Source 2, Source 3​Such spheres are called «propellant tanks» and are used to store various chemical substances under *high pressure*. These tanks are usually made of titanium, and filled with substance such as helium, hydrazine, dimethylhydrazine, xenon, and some others.

There is quite a lot of information on the internet regarding production methods of propellant tanks and their filling, but at the same time there are very few technical details about their usage directly in spacecraft. Almost everywhere it is indicated only that they are used in fuel delivery and orbit correction systems. The same problem applies to photographs. There are many examples which depict them separately, and very few examples that show their application in real spacecraft (especially modern ones). Here is one of the photos where spheres can be seen well:




IMG 9.63 – Base module 11Д426 of the «Soyuz-T» spacecraft in the Konstantin E. Tsiolkovsky State Museum of the History of Cosmonautics, Kaluga, Russia.​At this stage, it may seem to you that there is nothing special in all this – some spheres are for fuel, others for radars and satellites, and others for something else. On a superficial examination, it is very difficult to find a catch. However, if we compare all the available facts and subject them to critical thinking, the official picture will begin to crack. In particular, does it not seem suspicious to you that all the space spheres that we have examined are so similar not only to each other, but also to the energy resonators of the past?




IMG 9.64​Notice how cleverly their explanatory system works. If there is a nozzle next to the sphere, then it is a fuel supply tank! If there are no fuel tanks, then the sphere is a satellite! If the sphere is not a satellite, then it is a radar calibrator! And if the exact same sphere is found at the top of the building in some old photograph, then it is just a decorative ball! The main prerequisite is to present all this with a smart face, and people will surely believe.

Especially given that no one will ever be able to prove anything just by looking at its appearance. Unless we subject it to comparative analysis, as I do in this article. And if suddenly some special sphere accidentally turns out to be at the wrong time and at the wrong place, then it will be promptly withdrawn by people in uniform:




IMG 9.65




IMG 9.66​Of course, someone might argue and say that the military is simply taking care of the civilian population by evacuating containers with hazardous chemicals. But against the backdrop of all the mess that usually happens in the world, such concern seems too fake. In this context, it will also be appropriate to recall a number of photographs that you may have seen earlier in tech_dancer's article about zeppelins. They are too similar in their content to the previous photos with the military:




IMG 9.67​Again, suspicious people in uniform, who are taking away suspicious spherical devices taken from suspiciously decommissioned aircraft. Of course, one can once again justify everything by saying that these are just ordinary bombs, and good guys in uniform take them for disposal in order to protect the civilian population. But don't you think that there are already too many «coincidences»? Have you managed to notice that invisible thread that connects all such cases?




IMG 9.68 – Left: «Barthelemy Faujas de Saint-Fond reporting on the Montgolfier brothers balloon flights of 1783»; Right: «The descent of the Montgolfier's air balloon. Engraving by John Lodge, 1783».​_Judging by the frightened faces of the people from the second engraving, it is unlikely that the thing that fell on them was an ordinary «balloon»._

_

_
IMG 9.69 – «View of the Mausoleum of the Emperor Hadrian» by Giovanni Battista Piranesi (1756).​
_I wonder why they collect them in pyramids? Are they confiscating dangerous property in the occupied territory or are they themselves preparing for some kind of war, mobilizing strategic resources?_

In fact, all this time I was leading you not to say that everything is a lie. Oddly enough, in this case, the truth does not at all imply a complete refutation of the official version. The controlling forces are not that stupid to give people completely false information, in which case the deception would be exposed too quickly. Their tactic is to confuse people by mixing the truth with plenty of false information.

Spheres-vessels, which were studied in the course of the article, can really be both energy resonators, and satellites, as well as containers for chemical substances. The secret of the spheres can be understood only if you put all the components together. But before we do that, let's look at a couple more interesting cases. For this, we will need to pay a closer attention at the period of the 17-19 centuries, when the transitional period from the old technological order to the new one took place.

As you should have understood by now, knowledge about old technologies did not disappear overnight. The process of their eradication has been going on for decades. And even if in one place the information could be completely hidden, it still reappeared somewhere in one form or another. One of the clear examples of this thought is the research of the 17th century German scientist Otto Von Guericke, who gained his fame for his research on vacuum, atmospheric pressure, and some other related physical aspects. His book, «Ottonis de Guericke Experimenta nova Magdeburgica de vacuo spatio» (1672), contains extremely curious illustrations, which are important to us because they contain the already familiar spherical devices:



 





 





 


IMG 9.70; IMG 9.71; IMG 9.72; IMG 9.73; IMG 9.74; IMG 9.75​Of course, nowadays it is presented as ordinary experiments on pressure. While the name of Otto von Guericke most often comes up when the so-called «Magdeburg sphere» (or «Magdeburg hemispheres») is mentioned – an experiment in which horses had to separate two hemispheres, between which, by pumping out air, a vacuum was formed. Of course, all this sounds quite plausible, but what if we are not told something again? Why are we faced again with spherical vessels, inside which pressure is purposefully created? What if the weight experiments depicted in the illustrations were not done to test the strength of the hemisphere bond, as in the beforementioned experiment with horses?

It is difficult to come to an unambiguous conclusion in this situation. And the same is true in relation to almost all similar inventions of the 17-19 century period. This also includes research by Robert Boyle:




IMG 9.76 – Taken from «The philosophical works of the Honourable Robert Boyle» by Robert Boyle (1725).​And also resonators of Hermann von Helmholtz:




IMG 9.77 – Original Helmholtz resonators (1870 г.) from Hunterian Museum and Art Gallery, Glasgow, Scotland.​When taken separately, there is nothing special about any of them. But as soon as we start comparing them together, we right away see emerging outlines of the very secret that was hidden from us in the most conspicuous place. And the beforementioned scientists clearly had to know about it, or at least guess. As usual, we are shown only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 18, 2021)

Luckily for us, there was another scientist in the 19th century who worked with unusual spheres. But unlike previous cases, the censorship was able to hide less key information about the true nature of his research. The name of this scientist is John Worrell Keely.




IMG 9.78​If we decide to believe the surviving evidence, then John Keely managed to recreate the very lost technology of obtaining unlimited energy. And as you have already understood, in this case, mysterious spheres are involved once again. Keely himself called his discovery differently, but the most common terms are «etheric energy» and «sympathetic vibrations». Nevertheless, even though the official history does not hide the existence of John Keely and his studies in the field of etheric energy, it is far from easy to understand the secret of his inventions. The problem is that information about his research is very scattered and contradictory, and it would take more than one month to find and analyze it manually. Moreover, it is far from the fact that the most important bits of information are still available in open access.

Luckily for us, in 1998 a wonderful book by a certain Theo Paijmans was published. The book is called «Free Energy Pioneer: John Worrell Keely». Based on my personal observations and searches, this book is the most complete source of information about the life and research of John Keely that can be found in open access. Therefore, further analysis of this topic will be based precisely on excerpts from this book.

_In this article I will give just a selection of quotes that are most relevant to this study. You should be aware that the book contains a huge amount of other interesting and useful information. Therefore, I strongly recommend that you familiarize yourself with its contents yourself. Perhaps you will notice some important details that I wasn’t able to._

Over the course of his life, John Keely created hundreds of experimental devices. However, only a very small part was able to get into photographs and appear on the internet. The devices themselves had very unusual names, such as, for example: «Vibratory discs», «Vibratory globe», «Vibratory planetary globe», «Rotating globe», «Globe motor», «Spirophone», «Vibrodyne», «Hydro-pneumatic pulsating vacuo machine», «Compound disintegrator», «Sympathetic transmitter», «Liberator».




IMG 9.79​As I said earlier, there is quite a lot of speculation about how exactly John Keely received energy in his devices. However, almost all of them, to one degree or another, boil down to the fact that the devices could operate on the most ordinary water and air. Here's a quote from the book:



> _The etheric vapor, also called vaporic substance, that Keely discovered by accident while experimenting with his hydro pneumatic pulsating vacuo machine in 1873, was a most mysterious substance with almost legendary attributes. It was this etheric vapor that could drive a train of cars from Philadelphia to New York and propel a steamer across the Atlantic without fuel or sails, and could be obtained from a handful of water. "People have no idea of the power of water," Keely said, "a bucket of water has enough of this vapor to produce a power sufficient to move the world out of its course." (p. 163)_



Although John calls this substance «steam», I don't think it was the usual steam that we get by evaporating water. Most likely, he used this name to make it clearer for ordinary people what they are dealing with. In fact, John Keely found a way to transform ordinary substances into a certain special state, in which energy could be obtained in practically unlimited quantities. However, in order to understand exactly how he did this, it is necessary to carefully compare all the available facts.

The first thing I want to draw your attention to are the spheres. They are present in almost all Keely’s devices that can be found in open access. In the photos below, you can see some examples of them:



 




 


IMG 9.80; IMG 9.81; IMG 9.82; IMG 9.83​Could that mysterious «etheric» substance be put inside such spheres? Or did the substance acquire its unusual properties precisely due to the fact that it was placed in one of these spheres? I will cite a small excerpt from the book, which mentions the such spheres:



> _The famous Keely motor of which the world had heard and read so much, "a smooth *hollow sphere of metal* about two feet (60 cm) in diameter," and which consisted in a 25 horsepower *rotary engine*, was also run with his *etheric vapor*. "What is most astonishing about the *rotation of this sphere*, by simply turning on *the vapor*," a witness remarked, "is the fact that there is *no escape for the gas anywhere*, after it has done its work, nor any outlet or exhaust-pipe for such escape, as is well known to be absolutely necessary in the use of any gas, liquid or vapor known to mechanics, and by which engines are readily driven." (p. 61)_



Even though we do not know exactly what kind of «Keely's engine» is being discussed in this piece of text, we can get a rough idea of what these spheres were like. From the description, it becomes clear that they were metal, hollow, somehow interacted with a vapor/gaseous substance, and at the same time did not have any holes for exhaust. We also learn that the spheres were supposed to rotate. But what was inside these spheres? Luckily for us, we have some photographs that show their insides (at least of one of the existing models):



 


IMG 9.84; IMG 9.85​In the presented photos we see that there is something like a drum inside, with hollow cylinders attached to the sides. Similar cylinders (but only closed ones) are also located on the outer ring. On the one hand, one could think that they are containers for the beforementioned «etheric vapor/gas». However, on the other hand, the book has some curious references to another strange substance, which, in my opinion, is much better suited for the role of a filler for these cylinders.



> _There are also casual mentions of a strange substance. Although this substance was pivotal in the working of Keely's force, we learn no more of it after the following slight references: "The only thing that caused any doubt seemed to be the exact composition of *a peculiar metallic paste or amalgam* without which the «sympathetic attractive force» could not be produced". (p. 177)
> 
> "One of the secrets of the machine is the composition of the «vitalized metal disks» and «*sensitized cartridges of metallic powder*»". Elsewhere we learn more, although still not enough about this mysterious substance: "Aside from these disks, Mr. Keely has prepared *a metallic powder*, which, to look at, very much resembles iron or steel filings, but which lacks one essential feature of iron or steel — *it will not respond to the attraction of a magnet*". No further explanation was offered upon the nature or composition of the cartridges of metallic powder, which were possibly the same as the peculiar *metallic paste*, or the unspecified "*amalgam paste*". In 1895, a puzzled reporter wrote that Keely said it took him three years of study before he could produce the substance. (p. 178)_


Given the composition of the second substance, it could hardly be placed anywhere other than closed containers, and the cylindrical containers placed on the frame of the sphere look exactly like those. Apparently, these containers are the very «sensitized cartridges» mentioned in the passage.

I would also like to draw your attention to one interesting detail. If you look at the internal structure of the sphere, and in particular at the arrangement of cartridges with amalgam, then it is very similar to the design of the gravitational device of Alexey Chekurkov – *in both cases, the key components are arranged in a certain geometric sequence on a rotating plane*. However, in the passage above, there is a mention that Keely's amalgamic substance does not respond to magnetic fields. Does this mean that it was creating some other field? I suspect that yes, because otherwise there would be no point in putting it there and spinning it up.

But if the cylindrical containers were filled with a mysterious amalgamic powder, where was the «ether vapor/gas» placed? Obviously in the remaining space of the sphere. The filling of the sphere could look something like this:




IMG 9.86​And as you may have guessed, one of the secrets of the vapor/gaseous substance was that it was subjected to pressure. This detail is repeatedly mentioned in the surviving evidence:



> _Keely did attempt to secure a patent on his device, which was filed on November 14, 1872, titled: "Specification describing a new and useful Hydro Vacuo Engine, invented by John W. Keely of the City and County of Philadelphia and state of Pennsylvania." The purpose of the machine was described as follows: "The end and design of the invention is *an engine wherein the actuating power is produced by a vacuum in connection with water pressure*. (p. 23)
> 
> Collier (a patent attorney) was favorably impressed, signed an agreement with Keely and went to New York. There he met with some of the most influential citizens, among whom was Charles H. Haswell, who also visited Keely's workshop and had seen and reported on *the receiver, charged with the enormous vaporic pressure*. (p. 24)_
> 
> *The Generator used but one quart of water to produce 54,000 pounds per square inch pressure (~3797 kgF per square centimeter). "No heat, electricity, or chemicals were used.*_ ...Output remained constant regardless of work effected." Babcock stated that he "has had to use tons of metal where others required only pounds." The Generator was one of two mechanisms that Keely built during this period, the other being the engine. The Generator produced the force that the engine used, and these two devices were what is commonly referred to as the Keely motor. *The vaporic substance was the medium of the force that it carried.* (p. 165)_



The given passages make it clear that the substance used in Keely's devices was under pressure. Even though we do not know all the details about the devices themselves and about the substances placed inside them, the mere fact of using pressure already tells us a lot. *In particular, it becomes possible to draw a parallel between the spheres of John Keely and the previously considered propellant tanks/spheres*. But if no one will tell us the full truth about the space spheres, then there is definitely more information about the Keely’s spheres.




IMG 9.87​From the surviving evidence we also learn that pressure was not the only secret of the spheres. There was another important component in Keely's devices, which was associated with *vibrations*:



> _Keely also explained that he used no water with his Liberator, but instead "*got an etheric force from the atmosphere by vibratory action*, which is accomplished with the Liberator, and that there was no impingement or abutment or visible exhaust from the pressure, except a slight sound". (p. 60)
> 
> The pressure was asserted to be 15,000 pounds to the square inch (~1055 kgF per square centimeter). *The vapor responsible for this pressure was then stored in a steel cylinder* "about thirty inches long and five inches thick", *through the center of which was stretched "a piece of piano wire"*. (p. 38)_
> 
> ...



Some of the surviving photographs show devices equipped with musical instruments. Apparently, they were responsible for creating the very vibrations.




IMG 9.88




IMG 9.89​Thus, we are convinced that in addition to pressure and rotation, John Keely's devices involved another additional component, namely – sound/vibrations. Knowing this, we can once again draw a parallel with the previously considered gravitational device by Alexey Chekurkov, who used ultrasonic vibrations to influence the field’s configuration. However, at the same time, we again encounter a certain contradiction. Why, in some cases, the result is achieved with the help of magnets, and in others, with the help of compressed gases? How does all this correlate?

In order to answer this question, it is necessary to remember that absolutely all matter consists of fields of a certain configuration. Unfortunately, most people have been convinced that sound, electricity, magnetism, gravity, and other physical phenomena are not related in any way. And even if this connection is found somewhere, it is very cleverly disguised with false explanations. John Keely, on the other hand, was one of those people who tried to combine all known physical phenomena into a single and understandable system.




IMG 9.90 – A concept of the structure of matter, presumably developed by John Keely himself in 1886.​In his research, John Keely tried to find a universal understanding of the structure of matter. He believed that the ability to structure it in the right way would open access not only to unlimited energy, but also to a completely new level of understanding of humans and medicine. I will cite an interesting fragment from the book on this point:



> _Apart from a method of disintegration that he claimed to have discovered by accident while working on his third system, Keely also claimed to have discovered another application in which he was an unknowing forerunner of the __radiesthesists__ (preceded only by __Franz Mesmer__) — *the healing of disease through the restoration of the inner balance*. "One of Mr. Keely's discoveries shapes his theory that *all nervous and brain disorders may be cured by equating the differentiation that exists in the disordered structure*", Bloomfield-Moore writes, "When his system is completed, medical men will have a new domain opened to them for experiment". (p. 179)
> 
> And while Bloomfield-Moore readily admitted like so many Keely researchers after her that "there are few who will fathom the full meaning of these views," his discoveries according to her "embrace the manner or *way of obtaining the keynote, or «chord of mass», of mineral, vegetable, and animal substances*", and she envisioned a universal appliance of Keely's inventions: "the construction of instruments, or machines, by which this law can be utilized in mechanics, in arts, and in restoration of equilibrium in disease". (p. 180)
> 
> We are also left with several statements that, in line with this holistic view, *he involved himself in researches that tried to link his devices to the waves of human brain, or to other bodily processes*. We have the slight reference that *his Rotating Globe "worked through human magnetism*", and it is asserted that around 1882 he discovered something that was termed "*the source of life and the connecting link between intelligent will and matter*". (p. 180)_


John Keely clearly understood that absolutely everything in our universe is interconnected. He also knew that the technology he was looking for involved much more than just a source of propulsion. As it is based on knowledge about the true structure of the entire world around us. This knowledge is the key that could solve most of mankind’s problems, such as disease, hunger, and widespread injustice.

But how did Keely manage to put this knowledge into practice? Why vibration of gases under pressure allowed to gather unlimited energy? Part of the answer to this question lies in what Keely spoke about the nature of vibration that he used in his devices. Here are some excerpts from the book:



> _At the end of the bench, a smooth, copper sphere of about a foot in diameter had been hung in a circular frame. *The sphere was "expected to revolve by the force of sympathetic vibration".* (p. 61)
> 
> The «*sympathetic etheric force*» which Mr. Keely claims to have discovered may be best described as coming nearer to *the primal force of willpower of nature* than any force yet liberated from her storehouse. (p. 63)
> 
> The vibratory force was produced by *vibrations of the ether that "pervades the universe"*, and he claimed that these were so rapid, "like those attributed to light, that no cognizance can be taken of them by human sense." *Objects which were "vitalized" or synchronized so as to vibrate in the ether in a certain definite relation to each other would together exert a force* which, "if it can be applied the everyday business of life," would "supersede all other forms of energy, and at practically no cost...". (p. 164)_



John Keely claimed that his devices used certain «*sympathetic vibrations*», that made it possible to «vitalize» objects and let them receive energy from the ether. But what actually was the ether that the inventor constantly talked about? Is this yet another attempt to mislead us, letting go on the trail of an elusive entity? To our great joy, this time the situation turned in our favor. Even despite all the secrecy with which John Keely surrounded his, there is an evidence which reveals the main secret of his devices. I will cite a corresponding excerpt from the book:



> *Around 1890, he also made the remarkable statement that he succeeded in linking his machines on the polar current, "sympathetically", by sensitizing his devices "as to be able to operate the machinery from that force". This polar current was described as magnetic currents that envelop the earth as "an orange in its rind". Keely claimed that his force was the result of an interference with this magnetic rind. (p. 164)*



As you can see yourself, this passage clearly explains that Keely’s devices received energy by interacting with the field of the planet. This was precisely the essence of that very «sympathetic vibration», or in other words – *resonance*. To achieve it, it was simply necessary to recreate the correct configuration of the field inside the device, which in turn is expressed by a specific geometry, or vibration frequency.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 18, 2021)

Now I can finally start taking stock, bringing everything into one coherent picture. In the course of the article, we examined a fairly large number of different devices, which were supposedly used as resonators, tuned to interact with the Earth's field. Now let's put in one row the most obvious and studied examples, and think – what feature is most common among these and some other resonators that we have examined?




IMG 9.91 – Left: «Saviour Church», Copenhagen, Denmark; Middle: one of John Keely’s devices; Right: American satellite «Explorer 35».​Aside from such an obvious detail as the spherical shape, this feature is the use of *pressure* and *rotation*. Either separately or together, they occur in almost all cases considered. But what is so special about them? In order to understand everything, let's go back a little, to the question of the relationship between magnetism, superconductivity and gravity.

Initially, I assumed that our planet is a huge and complex magnet, which differs from a simple magnet by the fact that it attracts not just metals, but virtually everything. In other words, I equated gravity with magnetism. Then I put forward the idea that levitation is the same state as superconductivity, with the only difference that it operates within the planetary field. But to make the picture even clearer and more complete, let’s put it all into an illustrative table:




IMG 9.92
Uncompressed – View attachment IMG 9.92.jpg​By now, apart from general interrelation, we know that superconductivity is associated with low temperatures, while resonators are associated with pressure, rotation and auxiliary external vibrations designed to correct the geometry of the field. I also added low temperatures in the right side of the table (since space is obviously very cold) and counter-rotation (since we know that it is inherent in some resonators and the planet itself).

To fill the empty cells, we need to solve a logical equation. Its essence lies in the fact that if all these phenomena are really interconnected, then the methods of their achievement and the accompanying field geometry should also be similar. To confirm this hypothesis, let’s examine in more detail the physical processes of temperature, pressure and rotation in relation to ordinary magnets and superconductors.

At this stage, we know for sure that lowering the temperature of some materials can turn them into superconductors. But what about pressure? Before we get to the answer to this question, let's give a little description of the pressure. If you do not go into scientific subtleties and try to imagine this process with your own head, then its main essence is that with increasing pressure matter contracts. In other words, the densification of its crystal lattice (or the fields that form it) occurs. But in order to understand this process more thoroughly, it should be examined in conjunction with temperature, since they are interdependent. In physics, the dependence of the properties of matter on temperature and pressure is called the phase rule. As an example, I will give a graph of phases for ordinary water:




IMG 9.93​Based on the graph, it becomes clear that the state of matter/substance directly depends on the ratio of temperature and pressure. This is also influenced by the initial structure of the matter/substance itself – each transforming in its own unique way. Another important detail is that we can achieve the desired state in different ways. Taking water as an example, to turn it into ice, you can use not only a decrease in temperature, but also an increase in pressure.

Thus, if a material becomes a superconductor at very low temperatures, then it is logical to assume that pressure can lead to a similar result. And it is exactly how it works. Pressure can indeed be used to achieve superconductivity as well as cooling. Confirmation of this can be found in the following scientific papers:
• «Conventional superconductivity at 203 K at high pressures» (A.P. Drozdov, M. I. Eremets and others)
• «Pressure tuning of light-induced superconductivity in K3C60» (A. Cantaluppi, M. Buzzi and others)
• «High pressure effects on superconductivity» (B. Lorenz, C. W. Chu)
• «Room-temperature superconductivity in a carbonaceous sulfur hydride» (E. Snider, N. Dasenbrock-Gammon and others)
• «Pressure-Tuned Interactions in Frustrated Magnets: Pathway to Quantum Spin Liquids?» (T. Biesner, E. Uykur)




IMG 9.94 – «Diamond anvil» – one of the ways to obtain extremely high pressure in experiments with superconductivity.​The reason why I am referring in this case to scientific papers and not to some illustrative videos is that this method of obtaining superconductors is more complex and less well-known. It is mainly used only in scientific laboratories, and for the most part, in order to search for a material that can maintain a state of superconductivity at room temperatures.

However, I am inclined to think that all this research is being done only as a distraction. Most likely, they are once again trying to re-discover what has long been known. And in this case I am hinting exactly at the vessels-resonators. The reason why they were made in the form of closed vessels lied in the fact that they used pressure to achieve the desired state. After all, why waste energy on maintaining the desired temperature, when you can go by the way of pressure, which will be supported without any effort by the walls of the vessel itself.




IMG 9.95​One way or another, it becomes clear to us that pressure, along with temperature, can also be used to obtain the effect of superconductivity. Moreover, we get another match in the properties between the known materials, and those that can presumably interact with the Earth's field.

But before we move on to the next phenomenon (rotation), I want to tell you about another interesting aspect connected to the physics of materials and pressure. It is related to a very little known class of materials called «ballotechnics». Curious term, isn't it? From the little information available on the internet, you can learn two main things. The first is that ballotechnic materials are capable of producing a specific chemical reaction when subjected to very high pressure. The second is that most of the research into ballotechnic materials takes place at the «Sandia» research laboratory, which operates under the wing of the US Department of Energy and the adjacent National Nuclear Safety Administration.




IMG 9.96​But why should we be interested in this? There are a number of very important reasons. One of them, in particular, is connected with the real essence of ballotechnic materials. Of course, there is no detailed information on this topic in any of the available sources. But some rumors about it can still be found. Specifically, in an article titled «Cherry red and very dangerous» from «New Scientist» magazine, dated April 28, 1995. Most likely, it was this particular article that first shed light on the term «ballotechnic». And as you may have guessed from the title of the article, it focuses on the very mystical substance that most people know as red mercury. I will cite some excerpts from there:



> _«RED MERCURY», a uniquely powerful chemical explosive which has been dismissed by many experts as a myth, could be real, and it could pose a serious threat to the world’s attempts to control the spread of nuclear weapons. New information leaked from South Africa, Russia and the US has convinced leading nuclear weapons scientists that the chemical’s potential risks should now be taken seriously.
> 
> The scientists, who include Sam Cohen, the American nuclear physicist who invented the neutron bomb, and Frank Barnaby, the former director of the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute, are worried that red mercury could make it much easier for nations or terrorist groups to construct small but deadly thermonuclear fusion weapons. They are calling for the 178-nation conference on the future of the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty, due to end in New York in two weeks, to introduce tougher controls on the international trade in tritium, one of the raw materials of the fusion bomb.
> 
> ...



Although, in one form or another, you have probably come across the information from this article more than once in various other sources, it is still very relevant in the scope of this study. In this case, we need to pay attention to several things. *Firstly*, we discover evidence of a direct link between red mercury, ballotechnic materials, and nuclear technology. *Secondly*, everything points to the fact that ballotechnic materials have extremely high internal energy, which is obviously related to the density of their crystal lattice. *Thirdly*, ballotechnic substances like red mercury are supposedly synthesized using a nuclear reactor and/or cyclotron.



 


IMG 9.97 – A typical core of a nuclear reactor. Photo taken inside of «Leningrad NPP»; IMG 9.98 – Nuclear core in operation. More details here (AV 9.3).



 


IMG 9.99 – Cyclotron construction in the radiation laboratory at the «University of California», USA (1942); IMG 9.100 – Cyclotron construction at the «TRIUMF» research center, Vancouver, Canada (1972). More details here (AV 9.4).​*Fourthly*, even though they designated mercury and antimony as the main ingredients of red mercury, they placed the greatest emphasis on the control of tritium. *Fifthly*, scientists were clearly concerned that the technology for obtaining such materials could fall into the hands of ordinary people.

The reason why the authorities are so concerned about the spread of such knowledge among ordinary people is obvious – they are very afraid that highly efficient energy production technology will again become available to the world's population. But how is nuclear power related to all this? Is there a big catch in it too? Apparently, this is exactly so. At least a number of facts indicate this. Take the beforementioned tritium, for example. What is it really? Science tells us that it is a radioactive isotope of hydrogen. But what exactly is «isotope» and «radioactivity»? Let's take a moment to address this issue to avoid confusion.




IMG 9.101 – Luminescence of gaseous tritium.​As I told in the second part of the article, chemical elements can exist in various states. Back then I showed this on the example of the so-called «allotropes», or in other words – substances created from the same chemical elements, but packed in crystal lattices of different shapes. So, in addition to «allotropes», physics also outline «isotopes». To make it easier to explain what it is, it is necessary to remember what crystal lattices generally consist of. According to the version on which I rely, they are formed with fields ordered at the micro level (having a toroidal shape). According to the official concept, they are formed with atoms (which, in turn, are composed of even smaller particles).

In the case of the atomic version, the properties of the element are determined by properties of electron orbitals and the filling of the atom itself. In the case of the alternative version, the properties are determined by the oscillation frequency of the toroidal field (which creates the very geometry inside the torus). So, returning to the question of «isotopes», the official science tells us that the atom itself can consist of a different number of smaller particles (protons and neutrons). And depending on this number, the atom changes its properties. Each known variation of the composition of an atom of a particular chemical element is a separate isotope. In the case of hydrogen, three main isotopes are usually outlined:




IMG 9.102 – Protium, Deuterium and Tritium – the first three. 7 are known in total. Source.​Each individual isotope has its own specific properties. But the most common characteristic in relation to isotopes is stability. If we continue to delve into the official version, it states that when more neutrons appear inside the atom than it can hold, it becomes unstable and tries to stabilize itself. In the process of this stabilization, it loses extra neutrons and emits energy. The release of energy occurs during the entire period of the «decay» of the nucleus. It is unique for each isotope, and is denoted by the term «half-life». The energy released during the decay of the nucleus is the very radiation.

In the case of the presented isotopes of hydrogen, it is tritium that is «unstable» (or «radioactive»). If we take other elements, then everything is individual there – the number of isotopes (stable and unstable) varies from element to element. But if we address the official data, then all chemical elements with the atomic number greater than 82 (that is, starting with bismuth) do not have stable isotopes at all, which means that they are radioactive.

But as I have already said, the generally accepted theory about the structure of matter and fields is extremely far from common sense. And a person would rather go crazy than figure out all this huge cobweb of fictional elementary particles and abstract mathematical formulas. But how can we understand the secret of radiation and nuclear technology? *To do this, you just need to start thinking with your own head*.

If we compare Hydrogen-1 and Hydrogen-3, then it is not difficult to notice one important difference – Tritium is clearly denser than Protium. This can be understood both from the image and from the «atomic mass». And so with all other elements and their isotopes. The higher the atomic number of an element or its isotope – the heavier it is (you can check it here, at the bottom of the page). But if elementary particles do not exist and everything consists of fields of different frequencies, then how can we compare the occurrence of radioactivity with different states of matter’s density? The simplest and most intuitive way is to switch from the atomic model to the toroidal one.




IMG 9.103​_If at this stage you do not fully understand the connection between geometry and the toroidal field, then carefully re-read Chapter 7._

Knowing that the geometry of a torus is determined by the frequency of its vibrations, and also that the frequency of vibrations is proportional to the internal energy, we can draw a direct parallel between the geometry, energy, mass and density of matter. As the element goes through the compression process, its toroidal geometry compresses as well.




IMG 9.104​And if at certain stages of compression an element acquires radioactive or any other unusual properties, then it means that it’s not about microparticles at all, but rather about the specific geometry that occurs at certain vibrational frequencies. And the fact that absolutely every chemical element has at least one radioactive isotope, in turn, speaks of the cyclic nature of chemical elements and the geometry behind them. And if you still do not fully understand how macro-level fields can be compared with micro-level fields, then just remember that they can be scaled to infinity like fractals, adjusting to the required energy level:




IMG 9.105​_This image is not intended to show a mathematically-accurate representation of the scaled shape. Rather, it serves to convey a general idea. If you would like to see a more correct scaling, I advise you to check __this section__ of mathematics/geometry._

Based on the geometric representation, we can understand why dense and radioactive materials are such a closed and controversial topic. Most likely, the whole point is that such materials more than others tend to exhibiting unusual and «undesirable» properties for the controlling forces.

*MV 9.8 – «**Bob Lazar and Element 115**»*​
_If you don’t know who Bob Lazar is, then I advise you to read about him._

One of those «undesirable» properties should be the one we're looking for. Namely – the ability to interact with the field of the planet. Considering that the planet is obviously a very powerful and unusual source of energy, it is logical to assume that the field emitted by it is also very specific from the point of view of geometry. That is why we find the relationship between the energy resonators of the past, pressure, radiation and some other related physical aspects, since they all imply specific changes in the microstructure.

But what about the fact that radiation poses danger to people? This question has probably crossed your mind as you read this section. And this question is really reasonable. Was it possible that in the past, people were constantly surrounded by sources of radioactive radiation? How could they possibly remain healthy in such a case? This argument could be an excellent weapon in the hands of those who oppose the revival of the old technologies. BUT, there is one significant detail. What we know about the dangers of radiation is possibly a lie. To understand why this is so, I highly recommend that you watch the following video:

*MV 9.9 – «**Galen Winsor – The nuclear scare scam**»*
Script​
_This video was filmed in 1985. It demonstrates a recording of a speech, given by a man named Galen Winsor. For most of his life, he worked at the largest nuclear facilities in the United States, where he was engaged in the processing of uranium and plutonium, inventorying of nuclear stockpiles, and the commissioning and decommissioning of nuclear reactors. As a highly qualified nuclear engineer, and most importantly, a decent and honest person, Galen could not continue to close his eyes to the lies that surrounded this industry. Therefore, he decided to tell the real reason behind the introduction of restrictions on the storage and distribution of radioactive materials._

Summing up another intermediate result, we can say that radioactive materials are one of those areas where the catch is most noticeable. In order to understand this, it is enough just to combine all the puzzles into one picture. For me personally, the only thing that remains incomprehensible is the reason why different states are investing huge amounts of money in the construction of «particle accelerators» and «tokamaks».



 


IMG 9.106 (Left) – «LHC» (CERN), Switzerland; IMG 9.107 (Right) – Tokamak «JT-60SA», Japan.​Given that shadow executives are clearly aware of the deceitfulness of the conventional physical model, would they build such costly projects just to throw dust into people’s eyes? Something in all this clearly does not add up. Although if we consider these objects from the point of view of the knowledge brought up in this article, then everything begins to take on rather curious outlines. But this topic is clearly for a separate investigation. For now, let's go back to examination of the remaining gaps from our table. In order to make it easier for you to navigate in the entire amount of available information, I will show the table again, but with updated details.




IMG 9.108
Uncompressed – View attachment IMG 9.108.jpg​At this stage, we have two main matches between superconductors and planetary resonators, namely – temperature and pressure (although here it is important to understand that they are interconnected, and should be perceived rather as a compound characteristic). We also found that both of these phenomena are closely related to the compression of the field geometry. Now let's look at the phenomenon of rotation. We know that it is used in some types of resonators, but what about superconductors? It turned out that there is a match here as well. To see this, watch the following video:

*MV 9.10 – «**Magnetic Locking WITHOUT a Superconductor!**»*​
As you can see yourself, rotating an ordinary magnet at high speed allows you to achieve the same effect as with superconductivity. How and why this happens is hard to explain right away. Even the author of the video himself admits that this effect is little known, and refers in his explanations to the research of a certain Hamdi Umcar. You can find a rather voluminous scientific paper titled «Polarity Free Magnetic Repulsion and Magnetic Bound State» posted on the internet under his name. To be honest, this paper is far from being easily readble. But we can understand the essence of this phenomenon much easier. The geometry will help us once again.

Earlier, we found out that cooling or increase in pressure, lead to compression of the crystal lattice and, accordingly, the fields and their geometry. If the accelerated rotation of the magnet creates the same physical effect as cooling and pressure, then this similarity must somehow be reflected in the geometry. Let's check this idea. To do this, we will once again depict the toroidal field in the form of a two-dimensional geometric shape, consisting of two oppositely swirling flows.




IMG 9.109​At this stage, it is necessary to remember that the field consists of two interconnected components – toroidal and hyperboloidal. The first is expressed by the energy that rotates in a circle, and the second is expressed by the energy that flows into the torus in a spiral. Either way, both components are connected with rotation. Therefore, by rotating the field source manually, we accelerate to some extent the rotation that is already present inside this system.




IMG 9.110​As you can see in the image, the acceleration of the spirals leads to an increase in the number of arms. While the increase in the number of arms makes the geometry of the field denser. Even if the geometry does not reflect the real picture perfectly accurately, we still see the result in front of us, similar to what occurs when the field is compressed with a decrease in temperature or with an increase in pressure. During all these processes, the geometry of the field becomes denser, and the energy increases. Thus, we are getting another match for our table.

_It should also be understood that we cannot see the very process of rotation at the macro level, since it occurs at the micro level. However, the fact that we do not see this rotation does not mean that we cannot influence it. Macro and micro levels are directly related. And we could be convinced of this by the example of electromagnets, in which the field strength can be increased by the simple addition of extra coils. A similar logic works here as well, but in a slightly different way._

Of course, if we perceive the arms of the spiral as physical objects, then rotation cannot multiply them. But these arms only represent energy in its purest form. And if the nature of this energy is closely related to rotation, then it is logical to assume that this rotation can somehow be related to speed and time. In other words, we have once again come to such a concept as frequency. But this time we understand this process deeper, and can associate the frequency not with some chaotic oscillations or vibrations, but directly with the rotational processes of the field. Thus, by rotating the source of the field, we harmoniously influence the already existing natural energy processes.

Nevertheless, the logic that underlies the connection between certain physical phenomena and energy frequencies still remains the main mystery. Can we tie specific geometric shapes to specific physical phenomena? Without sufficient data, it is difficult to answer this question straight out. However, one way or another, we can put forward some assumptions. For example, regarding the geometry of superconductivity. Indeed, most often, clearly-defined geometric shapes were encountered by us precisely in the context of superconductors. And these shapes were *hexagons*.

The first time we met hexagons was in the case of graphene:




IMG 9.111 – Superconductivity occurrence under harmonious compression of hexagonal crystal lattice of graphene (moire pattern method). Thoroughly examined in the second part of this article.​And if this example was the only one, then we could think that this is just a coincidence. However, digging into various scientific papers on the topic of superconductivity, I found that the hexagonal shape almost always accompanies superconducting materials. It's just that in scientific circles, for some reason, they call it by a rather specific term, namely – kagome lattice (from Japanese 籠目/かごめ). Here are examples of some scientific papers:
• «Chiral flux phase in the Kagome superconductor AV3Sb5» (Xilin Feng and others)
• «Doped kagome system as exotic superconductor» (Wing-Ho Ko and others)
• «Giant and anisotropic many-body spin-orbit tunability in a strongly correlated kagome magnet» (Jia-Xin Yin and others)
 • «Massive Dirac fermions in a ferromagnetic kagome metal» (Linda Ye and others)




IMG 9.112 – Illustration from the scientific paper «Massive Dirac fermions in a ferromagnetic kagome metal».




IMG 9.113 – Illustration from the scientific paper «Giant and anisotropic many-body spin-orbit tunability in a strongly correlated kagome magnet».​But if you want to see more substantial evidence, then you should pay attention to what full-fledged superconducting wires look like. The following photo shows demo cross-sections of such wires in various designs:




IMG 9.114 – Cross-sections of superconducting wires. Made in A. A. Bochvar high-technology research institute of inorganic materials (ВНИИНМ) (Rosatom).​As you can see yourself, they all use hexagonal geometry. What's also interesting is that this geometry is scalable – larger hexagons have smaller hexagons inside of them. This type of wire is called «Rutherford cable» and it is called so because it was allegedly developed at a certain «Rutherford Appleton Laboratory» (Chilton, England).

But if superconductivity is connected with the hexagon, then what shape is associated with magnetism? For all the time I studied this topic, I could not find a single convincing evidence of the geometry of magnetism. However, if we stick to the logic logic that was behind the transformation of a magnet into a superconductor through compression of the field geometry, we can try to figure out the geometry of magnetism by going the opposite way, starting from the geometry of superconductivity which is already known to us. Given that superconductors have a hexagonal geometry, as well as the fact that magnets have a lower energy density, we can assume that the desired geometric shape is the *pentagon*, since it is the shape that goes before the hexagon. Apparently, Ken Wheeler came to the same conclusion, but only in a different way:




IMG 9.115 – Illustration from the book «Uncovering the missing secrets of magnetism (3rd edition)».​_The reason why we didn't see anything like this in «Ferrocell» devices, most likely, lies in the fact that they are unable to convey the full image of the field geometry, being limited only to general outlines._

References to the pentagonal geometry of magnetism can also be seen in the illustrations from the book by Athanasius Kircher – «Magnes sive de Arte Magnetica» (1641). Nevertheless, the idea of a connection between specific geometrical shapes and specific physical phenomena clearly needs additional facts. I hope that there will be people who will become interested in it, and who will be able to find more evidence in its favor. Either way, let's update our table with the new information for a more complete picture.




IMG 9.116
Uncompressed – View attachment IMG 9.116.jpg​Now that we have filled in most of the gaps in the table, we need to answer the most important question – what is the geometry of the field of our planet? If we find the answer to this question, we will be able to find out the structure of the very mystical substance that was in the energy resonators of the past, and which, obviously, is used in the hidden technologies of the present. Moreover, I am convinced that it will be possible to recreate it even from the most common chemical substances, by analogy with how John Keely did it.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 18, 2021)

We can go several ways to find the answer. The first way is to assemble a device similar to that shown in the video by Alexey Chekurkov, and start experimenting with the rotation speed of the magnets and the frequency of the ultrasonic emitter.




IMG 9.117 – Alexey Chekurkov’s approach.​Although this method is primitive, at least we know for sure that, sooner or later, the required field configuration will be achieved and the device will work. Moreover, to implement it, you don’t need any expensive or hard-to-find components.

The second way is to try to replicate one of John Keely's devices. To do this, it is necessary to pump a suitable gaseous substance into a closed vessel (the most likely candidate is hydrogen), then create the correct pressure in this vessel, and finally – influence it with sound of the correct frequency.




IMG 9.118 – John Keely’s approach.​But given that we don’t know all the technical subtleties of Keely's devices, this method will obviously be fraught with a lot of pitfalls. Moreover, this method is clearly more time consuming and dangerous than, for example, working with magnets. Therefore, use it at your own risk.

The third way is to look for the desired geometry in nature itself. After all, it is the primary conductor of the energy that we are looking for. Personally, I would start by researching different plants. Something tells me that the real reason behind their growth is absolutely not related to what official science presents to us. It is highly likely that plants also take energy from the Earth's field. And if this is really so, then they may contain the clue we need. But if my guesses about plants seem not very convincing, then I advise you to draw your attention to such living organisms as «radiolaria». The following images are taken from «Kunstformen der Natur» by Ernst Haeckel (1904):
















IMG 9.119; IMG 9.120; IMG 9.121; IMG 9.122​This type of living organism is one of the most striking examples of the embodiment of natural energy. It is especially surprising that some of them have exactly the same outlines as the elements of the energy installations of the past. They look like their miniature versions. Among all of them, there should definitely be something that will help us in solving the secret.

The fourth way – old books and artifacts. It should be noted that the likelihood of successfully finding something worthwhile with this approach is extremely small. It is obvious that almost all dangerous books and artifacts were removed from open access long time ago. However, even shadow managers cannot hide absolutely everything. Moreover, they are probably betting that we do not know what exactly to look for. But now we know that we need to look for a geometric pattern. And with all the variety of preserved elements of art, a copy of it should definitely be somewhere.



 





 


IMG 9.123; IMG 9.124; IMG 9.125; IMG 9.126 – Taken from various editions of «The Workshop» magazine (1868-1881).​However, the most likely area of discovery of the secret we need is various maps, diagrams and devices related to navigation. An important indicator among them, in particular, is the so-called «wind rose», usually depicted as an 8-pointed or more complex star:



 


IMG 9.127 – Taken from «Сartographical sketch-book of Siberia» by Semen Remezov; IMG 9.128 – Taken from Oliva family’s map collection.



 


IMG 9.129; IMG 9.130 – Taken from «Alte Schiffskompasse und Kompassteile im Besitz Hamburger Staatsanstalten» by Albert Schück (1910).​Considering what we have already managed to find out about the properties of fields, as well as the fact that, even after the old technologies were forgotten, navigation remained dependent on planetary magnetism, the conclusion suggests itself – the symbol of the «wind rose» is directly related to the geometry of the Earth's field. At a certain point of time, navigation devices were replaced everywhere with more simplified analogs, and with the departure of old knowledge and technologies, the original meaning of the symbol was gradually lost.

Additional clues about the true essence of the «wind rose» symbol hides in a class of devices known as «Foucault pendulums»:




IMG 9.131 – the artifact is located at «Museo Nazionale Scienza e Tecnologia Leonardo da Vinci», Milan, Italy.​If my assumptions are correct, then initially the pendulum itself was not just a dangling ball. It was the spherical energy resonator. When properly tuned, it interacted with the Earth's field and sketched out the outlines of that very geometry. Nevertheless, given a slightly different purpose, the configuration of such a sphere most likely differed from the standard spherical resonators.

Either way, everything indicates that the «wind rose» is one of the reference points on which we can rely in our search. But does this mean that the geometry of the Earth's field coincides with what is depicted on most copies of wind roses? Given the inconsistency of some data, it is difficult to answer this question directly. Nevertheless, most of the facts that I have collected lead to an idea that the geometry of the Earth's field, either partially or completely, consists of a shape with 6 to 10 points.




IMG 9.132 – 6- and 8-pointed shape, presumably defining the geometry of Earth’s field. Taken from «Coelestium corporum et rerum ab ipsis pendentium» by Giovanni Paolo Gallucci (1605).​As I said earlier, someone tried very hard to cover up all traces and evidence that reveal the true essence of the energy around us, and particularly the shape of the planet's field geometry. Those bits of information that show up from time to time in various old books and artifacts are too incoherent to be collected into one clear picture. Nevertheless, in one of the old books, I managed to find a very significant clue. Namely – an illustration with a rather unusual image of the Earth’s poles:




IMG 9.133 – Image of North and South poles from the book «Mundus subterraneus» by Athanasius Kircher (1668).​And although the vortex at the north pole deserves an equal attention, now I want you to look specifically at the 8-pointed shape at the south pole. Because it brings us to the last and most reliable way of revealing the desired geometry. Its essence lies in the fact that we just need to look at the authentic appearance of the poles of our planet. It is at the poles that the geometry of the Earth's field should manifest itself in the most apparent way. In exactly the same way as it manifests itself in various fruits that have a similar toroidal-spherical shape:




IMG 9.134​To some people, all this may seem absurd – how can you compare the whole planet with ordinary blueberries? But the truth is that the reality around us is subject to uniform laws. And everything that we used to consider complex is in fact very simple. And to finally become convinced of the reliability of the above comparison, take a look at the following photos of one of the poles of Saturn:




IMG 9.135




GIF 9.4​Knowing NASA's policy, it is surprising that they approved of this kind of publication at all. Probably they also decided that people would not be able to compare all the facts with each other. Either way, the giant hexagon that you see in the photographs is nothing else than a geometric manifestation of the planet's field. And the Earth’s poles should have something similar, though of a slightly different shape. But how can we figure out the geometry of the Earth's field if real photographs of its poles are classified? The only way to do this is to go a roundabout way.

Fortunately, we have another very important clue in our hands. We know for sure that once upon a time, at the north pole of our planet, there was a continent, which is now known to everyone under the names «Hyperborea», «Thule» and some others. It is difficult to say by what name it was actually called, but in this case it is not that important. Much more important is the fact that information about its approximate shape has survived to this day.




IMG 9.136​Now tell me, have you ever wondered why it has such an interesting shape? Most likely you have, but probably found only a widespread explanation that the four original nations of the white civilization lived on this continent, each of which had its own eye color (and probably unique personality traits). According to the same legend, in the center of the continent there was a great mountain (or structure), widely known under the name «Meru».

To be honest, the legend sounds very believable – a separate island for each nation, and a central object for the gods and some additional functions. But what if there was more behind it? Could the geometry of this continent also play the function of a huge planetary resonator? Personally, I'm sure that's exactly what it was. And if I'm really right, then the shape of this continent should contain a hint about the shape of the geometry of Earth’s field.




IMG 9.137​Located right at the exit point of the hyperboloidal energy flow, this planetary resonator had to collect an incredible amount of energy. I believe that being within its limits, it wasn’t even necessary to use any auxiliary technical devices, such as those that we analyzed in the course of the article. The energy had to be concentrated there everywhere. The same circumstance, obviously, was behind the heavenly gardens, universal joy and immortality, that were inherent in this place according to various legends. All this was the result of interaction with the flow of colossal energy.

But does the outline of the northern continent provide an accurate reflection of the geometry of the Earth's field? Given our previous findings, it is not easy to answer this question. On the one hand, the last option is a rather simple geometric shape (tetragon/square), which is inferior in terms of energy potential even to a hexagon. But on the other hand, one cannot exclude the possibility that the sought for geometry may have a composite nature, being a combination of several geometric shapes at once.

*MV 9.11 – «**Resonance geometry**»*​
Be that as it may, it is rather difficult to unravel this secret alone. Therefore, I really hope that among my readers there will be those who can find the strength and time to seriously study this issue. The more people will work in this direction, the faster we will unravel this secret. Moreover, if this knowledge becomes publicly available and widely known, it will no longer be possible to stop it by any means.

And if it seems to you that you are not capable of this, or if you think that it requires some kind of special knowledge, then I want to assure you of the opposite by my own example. Just a year ago, I knew nothing at all about the working principle of the old technologies. Like many other people, I just read articles and made my own guesses. But at one point I realized that I wanted and could know more. And gradually the truth began to open to me.

The same will happen to you. To do this, you just need to sincerely want it, and start thinking with your head. However, there is one important detail to keep in mind throughout your journey. As in the legend about the Holy Grail, this knowledge can only be acquired by those whose soul is pure from selfish and greedy thoughts. If you want to know the secret of unlimited energy in order to gain power, money or fame, you will not find what you are looking for. But if you want to discover this knowledge to help people and save them from the forces of evil, then, with due eagerness, it will be revealed to you.




IMG 9.138​Given what is happening in the world right now, revealing the secret of the unlimited energy technology should be the highest priority for most people, because this is the only way to turn the situation in our favor. If people don't start racking their brains now, then it will be too late. If you don't give a damn about yourself, then think about the state of world you will leave for future generations. Yes, perhaps we are not the ones who should be blamed for what is happening on our planet now. Not because of our generation, the planet was occupied by dark forces. It's hard to say who exactly allowed this to happen – be it our ancestors, or maybe the gods themselves. But if we don't even try to do something now, then it will be even more difficult to fix the situation later on. And this will be our personal fault.

All people, regardless of their race, nationality, religion or other ideological aspects, need to realize one important thing. If we can obtain the secret of the hidden technology, we will have in our hands the power to completely change the situation of all people on this planet. Just imagine a life where there is no sick and crippled people. Where people aren’t forced to work for a pittance in inefficient industries. Where food can be grown anywhere and only of the best quality. A world where no one is dependent on anyone. Isn’t all this worth fighting for a revival of this technology?

Don't expect someone to change the world for you. Get up and do it yourself. In our position, the contribution of absolutely every person is important. All the necessary foundation for research and experiments is available to you in this article. You just need to use it wisely.




IMG 9.139​Special thanks to Eugene «tech_dancer» for the huge library of articles, without which «The Lost Key» series would not have appeared initially, as well as to the admins of tart-aria.info and stolenhistory.net for their assistance in writing and publishing.

If you have any questions or valuable information, you can write it here in the comments or contact me via PM.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 19, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> ​
> Suppose that we indeed have before us another variation of the vessel/sphere, which has an additional vessel/sphere inside - how can we make sure that such a structure really took place among the energy devices of the past? In order to find a solution to this problem, it is necessary to start thinking outside the usual spherical form, and focus on the principle itself.
> 
> If in the vessels, that we examined earlier, the substance presumably moved around a fixed rod, then now we have another additional and potentially movable element. This inner element can be either solid or hollow. By its properties, it can either correspond to an external substance, or to some extent differ from it (in polarity, for example). But regardless of the properties of the internal and external components, in any case we have a system in which one element is inside the other. Yes, we clearly see that this principle is applied to spheres, but who said that it cannot be applied to other shapes? The clue we need was once again found in old religious artifacts, which I partially touched upon in the first part of the article.
> ...



FIrstly, wow! I read the first few parts a couple of weeks ago and was wondering if there was more to come, and you certainly did not disappoint.

I havent even finished reading yet, but there are various things that have popped out at me that have really had me thinking and wanting to comment, but sadly I'm a little short on time for the moment.

However, this one particular piece jumped out at me, and an idea popped into my head. It may be an incredibly stupid idea, but who knows - I thought I would share it anyway, before I forget.

I'm not sure if it is the image itself of some of the cylindrical objects, or perhaps your comment about opposing rotating elements, by which I am taking to mean that they are both directing their magnetic force inwards into the tube - but it immediately made me think of the Chinese finger trap (which by the way has a very interesting design on the image below), it also made me think of compression.




I have no idea about configuration for such a device, but is it possible the purpose of the device is to create structured matter within the inner cylinder, like a perfect crystal, for example. The configuration could affect the output, type of crystal structure, the inner cylinder could determine the shape of the finished product.

It's an absolutely wild guess - but it just immediately screamed at me when reading this part.

The lantern looking objects appear to me to be something else entirely.

Edited, to add the below:
One more, and this is just a quick one.

Not sure if you noticed this - The image on the left, which looks like it is supposedly illustrating the earth inside a cup - I am guessing this is his interpretation of the Earth model, and it is very interesting.

It also looks like the top-half of the toroidal hourglass shape you have referenced. Since it is only the top half, I wonder if this sheds any light on the phrase 'As above, so below'

I also wonder if this is somehow connected to the idea of the 'holy grail'

The first two pictures are fascinating. I have no idea what is going on in the third one... I really need to sit down and take my time with that one.





Thanks again for your amazing post. Sorry if my input so far is seemingly of no use.
Strangely I cant seem to edit my post again? Not sure if theres a rule about too many edits, or too much time has passed?

Anyway... just getting back to the cylinder artifact - I just wanted to clarify that my intuition is saying something along the lines of energy to matter conversion, or vice versa, or transmutation/alchemy.

Maybe compression was the wrong word.... perhaps cohesion is nearer the mark.

Or possibly it is some kind of battery charger - after charging, you take out the object and place it one of those lantern looking things, and thats how you get a glowing 'Christ' in a jar, like in the previous illustration. I literally have no idea what the purpose of this would be, or how you might utilize one to chase away infidels.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 20, 2021)

Seeker said:


> FIrstly, wow! I read the first few parts a couple of weeks ago and was wondering if there was more to come, and you certainly did not disappoint.
> 
> I havent even finished reading yet, but there are various things that have popped out at me that have really had me thinking and wanting to comment, but sadly I'm a little short on time for the moment.
> 
> ...



I am glad you liked the article . There is definitely more stuff yet to be discovered, that I could miss. And I don't know all the answers myself. But thanks for your comments and the lead about Chinese finger traps. I will look into it when I have time   .


----------



## Seeker (Nov 20, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> I am glad you liked the article . There is definitely more stuff yet to be discovered, that I could miss. And I don't know all the answers myself. But thanks for your comments and the lead about Chinese finger traps. I will look into it when I have time   .



Thanks, I've no idea if anything I'm throwing out is going to be of any use. Obviously the artifact is something entirely different to a chinese finger trap..... but when I visualise that artifact and the magnetic flow from each end... the finger trap is the first thing I associate it with. Also some kind of weird kitchen utensil... I'm really not sure why.

Anyway.... I'm still reading through things, and I think I'll probably need to cast an eye over it all again at least once when I get some downtime... But I did skip quickly to the end and saw your mission statement. I'm not sure any opinions on the artifact are going to help at this point, unless we actually have access to it to experiment with it, which I imagine is unlikely.

However - based on what you've said, it almost sounds as though you already have it all figured out - what is left to do? Are we just looking for some geometric pattern, a resonant frequency of some sort? Is this the only missing part, as far as you can tell?

Also, on a separate note - in one of these new chapters (I think it was 7), I am sure you said you are working on the assumption that we are on a globe Earth, rather than a flat Earth or simulation etc. If we are looking for a specific field/pattern, which is somehow derived from our realm, then its shape most be of great importance, and as such it may not be safe to assume, but to keep this question open.

I only recently became interested in topics like this, largely due to current world events taking place. And it was only several months ago that I really became aware of the flat Earth concept. Like most people, I found it preposterous at first, but after looking into it more, it begun to take shape for me, and started to make more sense. - Please note, this is not necessarily going where you may think...

The main selling point for me about flat Earth, is that there is so much evidence that we are being lied to about globe Earth. If we were really on a globe, and we were really travelling to the moon and sending things into space, then surely it would be the easiest thing ever to provide actual and plentiful evidence to prove it without any doubt. As I understand, all we get is CGI, composite images, and general buffoonery.

On top of that, we have key international organizations with a flat Earth depiction on their logo's. Why have that if we are on a globe?

Now for the twist.

Whilst evil masterminds are not infallible, they _are _cunning. They didnt get where they are without refining their cunning to an art form. In fact some of their perceived buffoonery can sometimes be very subtle cunning in disguise.

People are very suggestible. They are easily led. I have recently quite often seen some meme type quote (i forget whose) being thrown around, where a method of controlling the population is to limit them to two options, but allow very lively debate within those two options.

Knowing full well that the globe story would be seen through by some clever individuals, the masterminds had the flat earth story on standby. Both of them with very plausible arguments. I also find it very interesting that there is suddenly so much information on the 'new' alternative, and that it is so well presented, and that it is also seemingly allowed to thrive.

I have found the Ewaranon videos absolutely fascinating, and I am sure there is a fair bit of truth to be found there - but I am starting to think those small truths are to distract you from the big lie, which is the overall concept of a flat Earth.

Both are a clever deception, and when you realize the mainstream story is false, it is very easy to flip to an obvious alternative. If not round, then it must be flat! If not this, then that!

Despite their being evidence that the globe model may be a lie, I must also admit that I am yet to see irrefutable evidence that the world is flat.

I now suspect both are clever misdirection, and the shape is somewhat different. However, I do still think it needs to make some kind of sense in terms of its characteristics. 

2 possibly plausible alternatives occur to me:
First, is some kind of ring donut shape, and the second would be similar to a red blood cell platelet - which is basically like a ring donut, but with the centre filled in partially, leaving a depression in the middle. I choose these, because they basically mimic the toroidal field. Curious to know from you if this might work - or if that particular shape field would only come from a spherical object, and a ring donut shaped object would project a somewhat different field (If that makes sense?)

It could be that our 'realm' sits in the depression in the middle of the platelet - which in a way would make our realm flat, but not an accurate description of our overall environment. Or in either example, it is possible that we are sat on the bulge somewhere, and perhaps the pole shifts around the ring in line with the precession of the equinoxes as shown in the Ewaranon video on the subject.

Anyway.... sorry to go off on such a tangent, but I feel that if we are looking for a field or pattern or shape that is somehow derived from our environment, then it is of the utmost importance to know what the shape of our environment actually is - and perhaps that is why there is so much confusion being sown on the topic.

Having been incredibly impressed with your work on this topic, and (incredibly thankful too), I am very interested to know how you feel about the overall shape, and if you have any reasoning behind it.

Regarding the thanks - I recently discovered Ken Wheelers channel only a few months ago. His information has been very helpful to me, but some of it was way over my head - he is a _very _clever person. Wanting to learn more, I dived deeper into his channel, only to discover about 7000 videos there which is far too much for me to trawl through to find something specific. The sources you compiled have helped in that regard, so thanks again.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 20, 2021)

Seeker said:


> Thanks, I've no idea if anything I'm throwing out is going to be of any use. Obviously the artifact is something entirely different to a chinese finger trap..... but when I visualise that artifact and the magnetic flow from each end... the finger trap is the first thing I associate it with. Also some kind of weird kitchen utensil... I'm really not sure why.
> 
> Anyway.... I'm still reading through things, and I think I'll probably need to cast an eye over it all again at least once when I get some downtime... But I did skip quickly to the end and saw your mission statement. I'm not sure any opinions on the artifact are going to help at this point, unless we actually have access to it to experiment with it, which I imagine is unlikely.
> 
> ...



I know that the Earth's shape topic is kinda controversial so I'm not trying to insist on anything. Ordinary people like us can only guess based on various evidence, which in turn, are sometimes also subjective and not trustworthy. I personally believe that its a globe. But I think so not because I was told so, but rather because I feel that it would be more convenient in terms of space systems planning/building (for those forces that are involved in it). And also because it just feels right for me   .


----------



## jojofelix (Nov 25, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> As in the legend about the Holy Grail, this knowledge can only be acquired by those whose soul is pure from selfish and greedy thoughts. If you want to know the secret of unlimited energy in order to gain power, money or fame, you will not find what you are looking for. But if you want to discover this knowledge to help people and save them from the forces of evil, then, with due eagerness, it will be revealed to you.


That's a nice thought... but didn't you insinuate that TPTB currently have access to this technology?
also, assuming that you are one of those whose soul is pure from selfish and greedy thoughts... the secret has been revelaed to you, yes? you know the recipe of the secret ingredient? have a working flying saucer in your shed?

I just read the whole thing, part 1-3. I enjoyed most of it, some points I found more doubtful than others, but all in all, interesting. but this claim at the end was annoying.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 26, 2021)

jojofelix said:


> That's a nice thought... but didn't you insinuate that TPTB currently have access to this technology?
> also, assuming that you are one of those whose soul is pure from selfish and greedy thoughts... the secret has been revelaed to you, yes? you know the recipe of the secret ingredient? have a working flying saucer in your shed?
> 
> I just read the whole thing, part 1-3. I enjoyed most of it, some points I found more doubtful than others, but all in all, interesting. but this claim at the end was annoying.



You are obviously right about the fact that TPTB have access to this technology. But that's not because they managed to achieve this knowledge in the same way as we try to do here, but rather because they confiscated this technology at a certain time of history.

Speaking of my soul's purity, I don't feel that I have moral right to claim myself purer than someone else, though I believe that my soul was pure enough to produce this article, which is a major step forward for everyone involved in the search for the hidden technology. I don't have a working flying saucer in my shed, but that's not because I can't potentially build one, but rather because I don't have enough time and resources for this. Either way, the article includes a video of a guy who managed to get one working, and it even has a blueprint of it. I think we should first try to recreate it, instead of becoming doubtful or giving up.

As for the idea behind the holy grail legend, I can clarify it a bit. Actually, it is a reference to a certain concept that I truly believe. The concept that humans beings get all their thoughts remotely from some external source. It works similar to modern internet technologies - if you want to get some specific information that is unavailable anywhere, you need to address a specific server. But in order to get access, you need to have the right login and password, or an appropriate encryption code. If you don't have it, the server will not allow you to access the information. So if the information server for humans exists somewhere, it certainly proves to be a great protection measure to filter the incoming requests for information. It makes it necessary to make some effort in order to get what you need. That's the whole point. I think this system was created to maintain a certain level of difficulty for humans. Because otherwise, it would be too simple, if everyone had instant access to all knowledge of the universe.


----------



## jojofelix (Nov 26, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> Either way, the article includes a video of a guy who managed to get one working, and it even has a blueprint of it. I think we should first try to recreate it, instead of becoming doubtful or giving up.


can you please remind me who that was? maybe I missed that video, I'd like to take a closer look.

regarding your internet metaphor: I think we tend to use whatever is currently our most advanced technology as a basis for metaphors about consciousness, and it can be both useful and limiting. having a certain login and password doesn't say anything about how greedy or selfless you are. and if you continue with your server metaphor, you'd expect there to be an admin somewhere, making sure that there is no unauthorized access. to me, that doesn't seem quite right. 
If I had to guess, it's more like adversarial thinking and greed and domination are erroneous mindsets. if you want to get to a deeper level of reality, you have to get past that. once you manage to give up on the illusion of separation you might get access to more information and realizations.

and now for a disclaimer of sorts... these are just words. I've come across variations of those concepts in my travels on the internet, and it seems to make some kind of sense. but I haven't managed to turn any of it into practice, or benefitted in some other kind of way. and maybe the whole spirituality thing is a psyop designed to keep those who are suscepitble to it busy.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 26, 2021)

jojofelix said:


> can you please remind me who that was? maybe I missed that video, I'd like to take a closer look.
> 
> regarding your internet metaphor: I think we tend to use whatever is currently our most advanced technology as a basis for metaphors about consciousness, and it can be both useful and limiting. having a certain login and password doesn't say anything about how greedy or selfless you are. and if you continue with your server metaphor, you'd expect there to be an admin somewhere, making sure that there is no unauthorized access. to me, that doesn't seem quite right.
> If I had to guess, it's more like adversarial thinking and greed and domination are erroneous mindsets. if you want to get to a deeper level of reality, you have to get past that. once you manage to give up on the illusion of separation you might get access to more information and realizations.
> ...




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz8nKu4ya2Y_


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 27, 2021)

energiwave said:


> I think the same basic concept was earlier described by the transmitter/reciever analogy, i.e. if you have the right antenna you can recieve the knowledge.. or if you are attuned to the vibration of the knowledge, you get the "login and password to the server" that holds the knowledge.
> 
> Once knowledge is recieved/downloaded, it naturally could be used by anybody who gets their hands on it. Perhaps selfless and greedy people can't attune themselves to recieve the knowledge themselves, because the nature of those things just makes it impossible.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your review!  

I've just checked the time code you mentioned, and it indeed looks a bit odd. Though, the video in the field looks convincing enough, at least to me. I usually don't trust videos like this, but for some reason, I believe this guy. And it also perfectly corresponds to the conclusions that I reached during my research.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 27, 2021)

energiwave said:


> The video in the field looks real to me too and at the same time this one looks like a classic magic trick. I don't what to think!


The most convincing aspect for me is the fact that it moves exactly as a superconductor would move within the magnetic field. The very same type of effect, but inside the Earth's field, as I predicted it in the article. I believe it is quite hard to simulate that type of floating movement in the air, but I guess everyone will make their own conclusion anyway  .


----------



## horse (Dec 29, 2021)

Most fascinated with the timeline, when we lost the old and went wired.  At first, I thought, perhaps a solar flare took out the old devices.  While reading re: red mercury or an alloy mercury-antimony being created by nuclear reactions, was it radioactive and what was its half-life?  Was it just time that broke down the red mercury, something that was created long ago and used for eons, until 14th century the devices weakened and quit working?  Did the most recent atomic age make it possible to recreate the red mercury?  Scrubbed from the web was a theory that the Giza complex was cooking Uranium and processing Plutonium, could have been the last ancient source for the red mercury.  The ancient technology uses appear to be, levitation, light, heat, and maybe health benefits.  A sufficiently dense material spinning rapidly is said to block gravity waves, levitation, making building construction easier and flight possible.  Light for the town square, heat for the buildings.  The ancient tech won't replace modern electronics, but the levitation would be most useful.  History has been hidden from us, kudos to you for your research.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 2, 2022)

My post - here:

Why do things Rise or Fall? This paper was deleted on physics forums and david icke... any math geeks about? 

Final edit is relevant to this thread. Perhaps. Please also consider the possibility I may be talking bollocks, and/or may possibly be bonkers.


----------



## horse (Jan 2, 2022)

Sounds like your aether matrix is what I would call a gravity field.  Gravity is the binder, not a force.  Gravity doesn't shape the universe; electro-magnetic forces do.  Plasma physics models it best.  I don't really know much about gravity, something to do with mass.  I know that electro-magnetic forces are stronger than gravity and can defy gravity.  What drew me to this article was mention of red mercury, something I'd never read about.  The 14th century changes seem consist with other things I've read about that period of time, history rewritten.  Fascinating evidence gathered here.  Interesting website, I've only begun to explore.


----------



## horse (Jan 9, 2022)

Mercury oxide and mercury sulfide are both red and could be the red mercury.  Got any more info on the Antimony alloy?  Easier to create alloys with powders.  Anyway, thinking on the substance brought to mind something considered to be a miracle, with healing attributes.  Been so long I had to look it up on the internet.  An ancient relic.  Search was 'blood of jesus relic.  See images at:  blood of jesus relic - Bing 
All images:  blood of jesus relic - Bing images

Some of the containers look like they fit with your red mercury devices.  Seems to be quite a few relics for one man to supply, even if it was Jesus.  I remember too that it was explained that the substance was normally a dry solid but when shaken would liquefy.   I would never have connected them without reading your research.


----------



## chessquaker (Jan 10, 2022)

Catalyst said:


> I know that the Earth's shape topic is kinda controversial so I'm not trying to insist on anything. Ordinary people like us can only guess based on various evidence, which in turn, are sometimes also subjective and not trustworthy. I personally believe that its a globe. But I think so not because I was told so, but rather because I feel that it would be more convenient in terms of space systems planning/building (for those forces that are involved in it). And also because it just feels right for me   .


Thank you for your awesome presentation, Catalyst!  I see nothing in the brilliant exposition of old world technology here presented that is not compatible with a plane that has no known limits.  I spent over 40 years of my life immersed in Astronomy and theoretical physics and considered myself quite proficient in helio-centricity.  I went into Flat Earth looking to disprove it, wondering how anyone dared to hold such a belief : I was certain I could refute all of their arguments (and more!) with my understanding of complex issues like star formation, space vacuum, and etc.  Well, you know how it turned out.  I had a crisis when I realized for the first time in my life that space does not exist; you cannot have rocket propulsion (nothing to thrust against!), planetary formation, or flesh and blood humans in flimsy *flexible* space suits in a near perfect vacuum (negative pressure, lowered boiling points and expansion of objects in vacuums require an immensely dense and rigid metal cage to protect the human-- a space suit is an impossibility).  Apart from NASA documents that strangely "assume a stationary, non-rotating earth", I wondered how I had missed the issues with the relatively dustless vertical moon landing and take-offs; the choosy power of gravity that can hold the oceans down on madly spinning ball but cannot hold back a large bird or butterfly; the photoshopped and perfectly spherical blue marble images from NASA with varying continent sizes that is missing the "Oblate Spheroid" pear shape that NASA claims it is --  So many issues, including the fact that you cannot replicate what you see of a moon's allegedly reflected light when you shine a light on a true sphere ( the true sphere has a focal point or bright spot reflecting the light, not the  entire face flatly radiating "even light" like we see of the full moon), the locked face of the moon always facing us, the  incredible accident of a perfect solar eclipse.. the even brightness in all directions when you observe the sky on a sunny day as though a firmament were reflecting light to produce what we call "full natural light" in photography;  the impossibility of observing the inner planets at night when their orbits always exist between us and the Sun only during the day NOT  at night when we are facing away from the Sun .. issues go on and on but literally every claim of the geocentric model I held onto fell apart.  I hope you continue your journey to research this topic because for me, it changed my entire life.


----------



## Sanctus Martinus (Jan 16, 2022)

Extremely interesting. Especially those spheres.

Maybe these stone spheres are related?

The black and white image is from Panarea Island, the colored image from Bosnia Pyramid.

There is also a movie, Steamboy, which features steam spheres.


----------



## Catalyst (Jan 16, 2022)

Sanctus Martinus said:


> Extremely interesting. Especially those spheres.
> 
> Maybe these stone spheres are related?
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will investigate this.


----------



## NERCE (Jan 19, 2022)

So I was listening to a Jon Levi video about the 1876 Philly World's Fair, and naturally I was interested in what "souvenirs" that might be available on eBay, and the most expensive one I found was this hinge. After reading your whole article (which was absolutely fascinating and tied up so many loose ends in my thinking) I wanted to share this door hinge with you. The toroidal and hyperboloidal shape of the decorations and the hinge itself sparked my interest. Hope you find these pictures interesting as I did.


----------



## horse (Jan 21, 2022)

The Blood of St. Januarius: investigating in Naples - Bing video

191 bottles of blood in Naples alone.  7 are said to liquefy.

The Saint lived @ 340 ad, Blood discovered a thousand years later @ 1340 ad. The 700+ years missing time, or the 14th century reset?

This sample looks like it has four substances that have separated into layers.





Every church has to have a saintly relic and the blood of saints was commonplace.  Many share the same trait of liquefying.




SCIENCE WATCH; Chemists Duplicate Miracle of Saint's Blood - The New York Times (nytimes.com)

Fake relics are commonplace.  Actual samples are not allowed to be investigated.


----------



## Sanctus Martinus (Jan 21, 2022)

This sphere has a striking similarity with sputnik...


----------



## NERCE (Jan 27, 2022)

So apparently you're more than onto something. You've just found _historical _evidence. I'm not sure if you've seen this interview, but this rings so close to your work, you might find some other sort of lead to hone in on your work deeper. God bless, and Godspeed.
Joe Rogan & Bob Lazar


----------



## Dsavage1 (Jan 27, 2022)

Wanted to get some ideas out there and see if any of it helps/sounds promising. I am a new member and am not very techno savvy so I apologize upfront if I'm not posting correctly. 
      In regard to the shape of the earth a few things occurred to me, it is said the earth is actually bulged at the equator and it got me thinking that a torus is also bulged. That led to me reminiscing about a video I watched on TV about admiral Richard Bird I believe,  who said that during the course of flying over the arctic circle he saw a huge cavern that he was actually able to fly into. I wonder what anyone thinks about the possibility of the earth's shape being an actual torus, tying it into the "hollow earth" theory. Considering that it is illegal for a long time now to fly over the arctic and also we are now cut off from going to Antarctica ( I seem to recall a new international law prohibiting anyone from sailing or flying below a certain latitude), then the shape of the earth's field may be much closer to a toroidal magnet than anything else. I've also heard there was a vortex filmed from space at the north pole but can't find any evidence of that but admittedly I don't spend as much time on research as I'd like so it may well be out there somewhere. Sorry for the lengthy post but I'm just so grateful to have found a community of critical thinkers open to the topics I'm interested in but cannot speak of openly even with close friends and family!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 23, 2022)

I just came across these two videos, which seem to show a kind of free energy device.

It seems fairly recent, and also looks to have had a lot of views. I dont know if its already been posted somewhere on this site, or if any of you have seen it - but you may find them very interesting.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOV_Js59BHY_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8G1JCT2c78_


----------



## Oracle (May 7, 2022)

Dear catalyst, first my apologies for not getting back to this thread since I had to stop halfway through the information dense chapter 8 to absorb and contemplate. Life has taken over for me since.

However, I came across this page today with a very well written, easy to understand history and summary of atmospheric energy which I thought I should add here for any new enthusiasts who have been reading your series.

I will be back to catch up.I hope you are well.

The Feynman Lectures on Physics Vol. II Ch. 9: Electricity in the Atmosphere
Electricity in the Atmosphere​Edit: Ha! I see it is also a chapter nine!

Edit 2:
Actually I just realized I have something else I came across today I should add to this post .

I wonder has this anything to do with obelisks;
"there exists potential to harness useful energy from this phenomenon. The study presented in this paper focuses on harvesting wind energy that is being transferred to a galloping beam. The beam has a rigid prismatic tip body. Triangular and D-section are the two kinds of cross section of the tip body that are studied, developed and tested. Piezoelectric sheets are bonded on the top and bottom surface of elastic portion of the beam. During galloping, vibrational motion is input to the system due to aerodynamic forces acting on the tip body. This motion is converted into electrical energy by the piezoelectric (PZT) sheets. A potential application for this device is to power wireless sensor networks on outdoor structures such as bridges and buildings"
Harvesting wind energy using a galloping piezoelectric beam
They're talking about wind vortices but I'd imagine the galloping energy could apply to ether as well.


----------



## dreamtime (May 21, 2022)

_Chemists in Arts & Sciences have developed a method to make or modify “smart bricks” that can store energy until required for powering devices. (Image: D’Arcy laboratory)_​



> The red pigment in bricks — iron oxide, or rust — is essential for triggering the polymerisation reaction. The authors’ calculations suggest that walls made of these energy-storing bricks could store a substantial amount of energy.


Storing energy in red bricks - The Source - Washington University in St. Louis

Fired brick, typically used for construction and architectural esthetics, is one of the most durable materials with a 5000-year history dating back to Neolithic China. This masonry building block is commonly found in various red tones and mostly comprised of fused particles of silica (SiO2), alumina (Al2O3) and hematite (α-Fe2O3). The red color of a brick originates from hematite, a pigment first utilized by humans 73,000 years ago and serving today as a low-cost naturally abundant inorganic precursor for catalysts, magnets, and alloys. State-of-the-art energy storage materials are also produced from hematite. For example, FeN_x_, FeP, and Li5FeO4 are synthesized via anionic or cationic exchange for potassium-ion batteries, Zn–air batteries, pseudocapacitors, and lithium-ion batteries; electrochemical transformation of hematite leads to FeOOH supercapacitor anodes.​
Energy storing bricks for stationary PEDOT supercapacitors - Nature Communications


----------



## Torkenator (Jun 3, 2022)

After scouring this thread stream of three parts and multiple chapters... I'm somewhat at a loss for words. This will all take time for me to process, however; I felt the compulsion to express my utmost gratitude for putting all of this information into one place with easily digestible iteration. 

So... Thank you Catalyst.... you've lived up to your username, as the reaction within me is unfathomable. 

The only question I'm really left with is: how do we organize more like minds??
I have seen other "pseudo-scientists" put together organizations like a ranch or community where people with the mind open and the ears to listen can come and discuss these topics further without the worry of being outcasted by our associates or loved ones... So how can we do the same? 

As a staunch anarchist(kind of), I do not believe in leaders, but that does not mean I refute the value of good leadership with pure intention. So I propose... what can we do, collectively, to get more of us like-minded and open-minded folk together in the same now-space?


----------

